# Χρώματα



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Πρώτα, ένα βιντεάκι για να σας δημιουργήσει τη σωστή διάθεση.






Το θέμα μας, χρώματα.

Ειδικότερα, επίθετα για τα χρώματα. Και ακόμα ειδικότερα, τώρα στην αρχή, τα σύνθετα επίθετα.

Χωρίς να έχω κάνει μελέτη σε ιδιαίτερο βάθος, βλέπω επίθετα που δηλώνουν δύο χρώματα — ανάμικτα (_γαλαζοπράσινος, γκριζογάλανος, καστανοκόκκινος, σταχτοκόκκινος, φαιοκόκκινος_) ή ξεχωριστά, π.χ. σε ρίγες, σε σημαία κ.τ.ό. (_ασπρόμαυρος, γαλανόλευκος_).

Επίθετα που το πρώτο συνθετικό ορίζει κάποιο αντικείμενο με αυτό το χρώμα (π.χ. _αιματοκόκκινος, αργυρόλευκος, αχατοπράσινος, κρινόλευκος, λαδοπράσινος, μολυβόμαυρος, πυροκόκκινος, φλογοκόκκινος, ροδοκόκκινος, σμαλτοπράσινος, σμαραγδοπράσινος, φλουροκίτρινος, χαλκοπράσινος, χιονόλευκος_).

Και κυρίως υπάρχουν τα σύνθετα όπου το πρώτο συνθετικό δηλώνει πόσο έντονο είναι το χρώμα, διαβαθμίσεις κ.λπ.:

_κατακόκκινος, ολοπράσινος, πάλλευκος, πεντάλευκος, τετραγάλανος, καθαρογάλανος
[*]υπογάλανος, υποκίτρινος, υπόλευκος, μισοκόκκινος
[*]βαθυγάλανος, βαθυκόκκινος, σκοτεινοπράσινος, σκουροκόκκινος
[*]ανοιχτοκόκκινος, ανοιχτοπράσινος, χλωροπράσινος, ξανθοκίτρινος
[*]αχνοκίτρινος, αχνοκόκκινος, ωχροκίτρινος, χλομοκίτρινος, θαμποκίτρινος, θαμποκόκκινος, μουντοπράσινος, σταχτόμαυρος, σταχτοπράσινος, τεφροκόκκινος_

Γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά;
Για να ιδρύσω μια καινούργια κατηγορία. Επειδή έχουμε _ζωηρό κόκκινο, ζωηρό πράσινο, ζωηρό κίτρινο_ κ.λπ., αλλά επίθετα δεν βλέπω στο Γκουγκλ. Οπότε, σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουν κι από δαύτα:

*ζωηροκόκκινος, ζωηροκόκκινη, ζωηροκόκκινο
ζωηροπράσινος, ζωηροπράσινη, ζωηροπράσινο
ζωηροκίτρινος, ζωηροκίτρινη, ζωηροκίτρινο*


Στο επόμενο: Γιατί *ο πορτοκαλί…* και όχι *ο πορτοκαλής*;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο επόμενο: Γιατί *ο πορτοκαλί…* και όχι *ο πορτοκαλής*;


Αν θυμάσαι, υπήρχε ο Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος κάποτε. Κάποια στιγμή, για άγνωστους λόγους, γύρισε αυτός ο διακόπτης προς το άκλιτο. Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω το γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2008)

Και μια και έπιασα τους ζωηρόχρωμους, να και μια ωραία παρέα σύνθετων σε —χρωμος:

_αιματόχρωμος, ανοιχτόχρωμος, ανομοιόχρωμος, απαλόχρωμος, αργυρόχρωμος, βαθύχρωμος, βυσσινόχρωμος, γαλαζόχρωμος, γλυκόχρωμος, ζωηρόχρωμος, ζωντανόχρωμος, θαλασσόχρωμος, θερμόχρωμος, ιριδόχρωμος, κακόχρωμος, καναρινόχρωμος, καστανόχρωμος, κεραμιδόχρωμος, κεραμόχρωμος, κηρόχρωμος, λαμπερόχρωμος, λαμπρόχρωμος, λεμονόχρωμος, λευκόχρωμος, μαργαριταρόχρωμος, μελανόχρωμος, μελιτόχρωμος, μελίχρωμος, μεταλλόχρωμος, μολυβόχρωμος, μουντόχρωμος, μυριόχρωμος, ολόχρωμος, ομοιόχρωμος, ουρανόχρωμος, παρδαλόχρωμος, πλουσιόχρωμος, ποικιλόχρωμος, πολύχρωμος, πορτοκαλόχρωμος, πορφυρόχρωμος, πρασινόχρωμος, πυρρόχρωμος, ροδακινόχρωμος, ροδόχρωμος, σιδερόχρωμος, σιταρόχρωμος, σκοτεινόχρωμος, σκουρόχρωμος, σμαλτόχρωμος, σμαραγδόχρωμος, σοκολατόχρωμος, σταρόχρωμος, σταχτόχρωμος, τεφρόχρωμος, υαλόχρωμος, φαιόχρωμος, φεγγαρόχρωμος, χαλκόχρωμος, χιλιόχρωμος, χρυσόχρωμος, χωματόχρωμος._


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2008)

Μια που 'ρθε στην κουβέντα ο πορτοκαλής... έλεος! Το systran όταν λέει «ο πορτοκαλής νομός» εννοεί το Orange County της Καλιφόρνιας. Επαναλαμβάνω: έλεος! Όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι πρόκειται για (πορτοκαλιά) κομητεία, όχι για νομό! 

ΥΓ Μπορούμε κατ' αναλογία να λέμε «η φαιδροπορτοκαλιά χώρα» αντί για «Ελλάδα»; Δεν είδα να αναφέρεται το _φαιδροπορτοκαλόχρωμος_ κι ανησύχησα...


----------



## danae (Jul 15, 2008)

Χθες βράδυ αναρωτιόμουν ποιο είναι το σωστό, το "πορτοκαλί" ή το "πορτοκαλής" και θυμήθηκα κι εγώ τον "πορτοκαλή ήλιο" με τον οποίο πηγαίναμε στην Αίγινα όταν ήμουν μικρή! Πάντως ήταν πολύ ωραίο όνομα για καράβι, άρεσε πολύ στα παιδιά!

Θα μας εξηγήσεις, Νίκελ, γιατί πρέπει να λέμε "πορτοκαλί";


----------



## efi (Jul 15, 2008)

Τι αγαπημένο θέμα! Αν και είμαι της σχολής Νίκου Σούλη ως προς τα χρώματα (πχ. ''το χρώμα της κάτω επιφάνειας του φύλλου της ελιάς'', ή: ''το χρώμα της πρωινής άμμου της ερήμου'' κτλ), τολμώ να πω:
α) Και γιατί όχι ''ζωηροπορτοκαλής ήλιος''; και
β)


> κακόχρωμος


: Χμ... '' *Κακόχρωμο νά 'χεις!'' Μ' αρέσει! Πιάνεται


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Θα μας εξηγήσεις, Νίκελ, γιατί πρέπει να λέμε "πορτοκαλί";


Α, να απαντήσω, μη σας κρατάω σε αγωνία ( ;) ) και μην παίρνετε τα λάθος μηνύματα. Πες ότι διατύπωνα απορία. Γιατί να προτιμούν τόσοι και τόσοι το άκλιτο (_ο πορτοκαλί ήλιος, η πορτοκαλί μπλούζα_). Λέει ο άλλος «τον portokali ήλιο» και αναρωτιέσαι, πώς θέλει να τον γράψω, _πορτοκαλί_ ή _πορτοκαλή_; Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ξεκίνησαν από άκλιτα ουδέτερα (το _μαβί_, σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ). Σήμερα βέβαια οι περισσότεροι το κλίνουν αυτό, _ο μαβής ουρανός_ και _τα μαβιά μάτια_. Φτιάχτηκαν επίθετα και για τα τρία γένη, _κανελής, λαχανής, καφετής, θαλασσής, φιστικής_, αλλά (1) ακόμα και γι' αυτά μαλώνουν για την ορθογραφία (λένε ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι _θαλασσύ(ς)_ κ.λπ., αφού μοιάζουν στην κλίση με τα επίθετα της ομάδας _βαθύς, βαθιά, βαθύ_) και (2) πιο εύκολο είναι να πεις _η φιστικί ταπετσαρία_ από _η φιστικιά ταπετσαρία_.

Υπάρχει, τέλος πάντων, ένα σχετικό μπέρδεμα. Συνήθως κοιτάζω αν μου κάθεται καλά ο κλιτός τύπος και μόνο αν ακούγεται πιο περίεργος από τον άκλιτο, καταλήγω στον δεύτερο.

Επόμενη ερώτηση: Τι κάνετε όταν το αγγλικό χρώμα του χρωματολογίου δεν έχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Θα μας εξηγήσεις, Νίκελ, γιατί πρέπει να λέμε "πορτοκαλί";


Προς επίρρωση των όσων είπε παραπάνω ο nickel, να προσθέσω και το αντίστοιχο λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:

*-ής -ιά -ί* [ís] & (άκλ.) *-ί 4* [í] *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό επιθέτων παράγωγων από ουσιαστικά. *α. *δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο έχει το χαρακτηριστικό χρώμα της πρωτότυπης λέξης: _(βύσσινο) βυσσινής, (βιολέτα) βιολετής, (κανέλα) κανελής, (λεμόνι) λεμονής, (μενεξές) μενεξεδής._ *β. *συνήθ. σχηματίζεται και άκλιτος τύπος σε _-ί: Mια βυσσινί μπλούζα. _[-ής: τουρκ. επίθημα -i (-ι, -u, -ü) που παράγει επίθ. από ουσ., ανάμεσα σ΄ αυτά και επίθ. δηλωτικά χρώματος: fιstιk > fιstιkî > ελλην. _φιστικί _(<_ φιστίκι_), limon > limonî > ελλην. _λεμονί _([i > e] κατά το _λεμόνι_), και δημιουργία νέου κλιτ. παραδείγματος με βάση το ουδ.· -ί: κατά τα ατελώς προσαρμοσμένα δάνεια]

Με άλλα λόγια, βλέπουμε πως γίνεται δεκτό ότι (1) σχηματίζεται παράλληλα και άκλιτος τύπος σε _-ί_, και (2) η προέλευση αυτών των επιθέτων είναι η παραγωγική κατάληξη _-i_ της τουρκικής. Βέβαια, έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένο το εν λόγω λήμμα, είναι σα να αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι ο σχηματισμός του άκλιτου τύπου _ακολουθεί _χρονικά το σχηματισμό τού κλιτού.

Ωστόσο εκείνο που με προβλημάτισε ήταν το «κατά τα ατελώς προσαρμοσμένα δάνεια» που αναφέρει το ΛΚΝ. Εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε σε χρώματα που να έχουν μόνον το άκλιτο τύπο σε _-ί_, κι όχι κλιτό, τριγενή και τρικατάληκτο, τύπο. Τέτοιο δεν είναι σίγουρα το _μαβί_ που δίνει ως εμπροσθοφυλακή της κατηγορίας το ΛΝΕΓ, διότι π.χ. το Πρωίας λημματογραφεί μόνο κλιτό _μαβής, -ιά, -ί_ και ο Δημητράκος _μαβύς, -ιά, -ύ_ (και ορισμό "βαθύς κυανούς, μενεξεδένιος, σκούρος"). Και κανένα τους δεν αναφέρει (όπως θα δείτε παρακάτω σε άλλο χρώμα) ότι «το ουδ. κ. ως ουσ., το _τάδε _χρώμα».

Το χρώμα που εγώ πιστεύω ότι τροφοδοτεί την εδραίωση των άκλιτων τύπων σε _-ί_ δεν είναι κάποιο από τα τόσα (για την ακρίβεια σχεδόν όσα και τα αντικείμενα του φυσικού κόσμου) επίθετα χρωμάτων που ακολουθούν την προαναφερθείσα λογική, διότι η γλώσσα (τουλάχιστον η δική μου) μπορεί άνετα να σχηματίσει κι αρσενικό σε _-ής_ και θηλυκό σε _-ιά_, ακόμη και για τα πιο ακραία από αυτά: _μολυβής_, _ανθρακής_, _ποντικής_.  Εκεί όμως που είναι _εντελώς αδύνατος_ ο σχηματισμός τριγενούς και τρικατάληκτου τύπου είναι σε ένα χρώμα που προέρχεται από εντελώς διαφορετική πορεία: στο _γκρι_. Ένα χρώμα το οποίο, ενώ έχει ενταχθεί παραγωγικά σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τις περισσότερες άλλες ξενόφερτες ονομασίες χρωμάτων (_γκριζάρω_, _γκριζομάλλης_, _γκριζάκι_, _γκριζούλης_, _γκριζωπός_) και διαθέτει ένα άριστα προσαρμοσμένο επίθετο (_γκρίζος_, _-α_, _-ο_), εντούτοις παραμένει αγέρωχα άκλιτο ως χρώμα (βγάζει κι ένα _γκρι σουρί_ για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς) και είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να πεις _*γκρης_ (ντου γιου λάικ μαμουζέλ δι ~). Εκεί ακριβώς είναι που το δικό μου αισθητήριο με οδηγεί να υποψιάζομαι ότι το _γκρι_ άσκησε και ασκεί ακατανίκητη έλξη στο να δημιουργούνται και να υπερισχύουν άκλιτα επίθετα σε _-ί_ για τα χρώματα.

Για να είναι πλήρης η αναφορά, ας προσθέσουμε τα αντίστοιχα λήμματα από τους παλιούς (οι οποίοι, θυμίζω και πάλι, δεν λημματογραφούν _μαβί/-ύ_, _λεμονί/-ύ_, _φιστικί/-ύ_ ως άκλιτα, αλλά μόνον τους αντίστοιχους τριγενείς και τρικατάληκτους τύπους):
**γκρι* άκλ. Δ το φαιόν χρώμα 2 εν χρ. ως επίθ., ο φαιός (Δημητράκος)
**γκρίζος, -α, -ο* και γρίζος τεφρός, φαιός, σταχτύς: «γκρίζο φόρεμα», «γκρίζα μαλλιά». Λέγεται και *γκρι* [άκλιτ.]: «ένα γκρι καπέλλο» (Πρωίας)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τι κάνετε όταν το αγγλικό χρώμα του χρωματολογίου δεν έχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο;


Μια απάντηση θα μπορούσε να είναι: Ρωτάμε και δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. 

Μια ερώτηση θα μπορούσε να είναι: Και ποιος νοιάζεται για τα αγγλικά χρώματα;! Εδώ έχουμε άπειρα χρώματα από τη γαλλική γλώσσα, τα οποία έχουν θρονιαστεί για τα καλά (και μου ανακατεύουν τα άντερα): μπλε, καφέ, μπεζ, μοβ, χακί (αγγλικό ορθογρ. δάνειο με γαλλικό τονισμό! — παρεμπ άλλο ένα άκλιτο σε _-ί_ που επιτείνει την κατάσταση που προανέφερα για το _γκρι_, χωρίς φυσικά να έχει σχέση με την παραγωγική κατάληξη _-i_ της τουρκικής), σομόν, γκρενά, μπορντό, βεραμάν, εκρού, σιέλ, τιρκουάζ, ροζ, λιλά... έλεος πια, ΕΛΕΟΣ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τι κάνετε όταν το αγγλικό χρώμα του χρωματολογίου δεν έχει ελληνικό αντίστοιχο;


Εδώ είναι πολύ απλή η απάντηση. Κοιτάζω το χρώμα και αποφασίζω με ποιο από τα γνωστά πλησιάζει. Π.χ. το χρώμα teal. Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά δεν αναφέρεται καν ως χρώμα, αλλά μόνο ως πουλί. Στο answers.com εκτός από πουλί είναι και χρώμα:
A moderate or dark bluish green to greenish blue.

Πάω στις Εικόνες του Google και βγαίνει το εξής αποτέλεσμα:





teal

Συμπέρασμα δικό μου: πλησιάζει στο τυρκουάζ.




turquoise

Στο μεταξύ έγραψε την απάντησή του ο Ζαζ και επιβεβαίωσε το πασίγνωστο: οι γυναίκες έχουν διαφορετική αντίληψη της σημασίας των χρωμάτων από τους άντρες.


----------



## danae (Jul 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> A moderate or dark bluish green to greenish blue.


Και γιατί να μην το πούμε γαλαζοπράσινο, πρασινομπλέ κ.λπ. (ανοιχτό ή σκούρο), να είμαστε σίγουροι; 



> Πάω στις Εικόνες του Google και βγαίνει το εξής αποτέλεσμα:
> Συμπέρασμα δικό μου: πλησιάζει στο τυρκουάζ.


Το λέω, γιατί με τις εικόνες του google δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα: η οθόνη μπορεί να αλλάξει τα χρώματα. Έχει τύχει π.χ. το ιβουάρ να το δείχνει σαν σομόν. 

Πάντα μου άρεσε η παιδική διάκριση σε "ανοιχτά" και "κλειστά" χρώματα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Και γιατί να μην το πούμε γαλαζοπράσινο, πρασινομπλέ κ.λπ. (ανοιχτό ή σκούρο), να είμαστε σίγουροι;


Γιατί όταν περιγράφω ένα τέτοιο χρώμα, ποτέ δεν το λέω γαλαζοπράσινο, λέω τυρκουάζ, άρα μου βγαίνει πιο φυσικά. Αν μια φίλη μου πάει να μου περιγράψει κάτι που αγόρασε και μου πει "είναι γαλαζοπράσινο", μάλλον θα απορήσω. 
Όσο για το "πρασινομπλέ", ουδέποτε έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αυτή τη λέξη, άρα δεν περιέχεται στο προσωπικό μου ιδίωμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Δεν πρόκειται να βγάλετε ποτέ άκρη με τα χρώματα του εμπορίου, γιατί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η κάθε εταιρεία που θέλει να διαφοροποιήσει το προϊόν της από τις άλλες, βγάζει τα δικά της ωραία "μαρκετινίστικα" ονόματα, ανάλογα και με το κοινό στο οποίο απευθύνεται. Κάτι σαν τα μαλακτικά ρούχων: με άρωμα Αιγαίου, με άρωμα πάρτυ της Καραϊβικής και ούτω καθεξής...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Το _teal_ εγώ θα το έλεγα _γαλαζοπράσινο_. Αν πω πάνω από δύο ονομασίες χρωμάτων σε _-ζ_ την ίδια μέρα, καίγονται ένα εκατομμύριο νευρώνες στο μυαλό μου! 

Edit: Βλέπω απάντησαν κι άλλοι. :)

Εμένα πάντως η απορία μου είναι γιατί έχουν υποχωρήσει ατάκτως σχεδόν όλες οι αμιγώς ελληνικές ονομασίες χρωμάτων κι έχουν αντικατασταθεί από εμετικές γαλλικές. Βέβαια, η απάντηση είναι προφανής: Έχουν αναλάβει τη διακόσμηση οι γυναίκες και κάτι _λευκός, κυανός, γλαυκός, φαιός, ρόδινος, γαλάζιος, καστανός, ιώδης, τεφρός, ελαιόχρωμος, θαλασσόχρωμος, ερυθρόγλαυκος_ (και τα διάφορα σύνθετά τους) είναι ίσως υπερβολικά ανδροπρεπή — ενώ κάτι _ουρανής, καφετής, μενεξεδής, ζαχαρής, βυσσινής_ υπερβολικά λαϊκότροπα (κι επομένως πασέ) για να τα χρησιμοποιούν οι κυρίες της μοδός.


----------



## danae (Jul 15, 2008)

Zazula said:


> ...κάτι _λευκός, κυανός, γλαύκος, φαιός, ρόδινος, γαλάζιος, καστανός, ιώδης, τεφρός, ελαιόχρωμος, θαλασσόχρωμος, ερυθρόγλαυκος_ (και τα διάφορα σύνθετά τους) είναι ίσως υπερβολικά ανδροπρεπή...



Δεν μου φαίνονται ανδροπρεπή αλλά σαν να ανήκουν σε άλλη εποχή, λες και βγήκαν από βιβλίο του (προ)περασμένου αιώνα. Είναι πολύ όμορφα αλλά πολύς κόσμος θα χρειαζόταν λεξικό για να καταλάβει ορισμένα από αυτά. Δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στην καθημερινή γλώσσα αλλά μόνο στη λογοτεχνία και στα διαφημιστικά για υφάσματα και σεντόνια...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Π.χ. το χρώμα teal. Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά δεν αναφέρεται καν ως χρώμα, αλλά μόνο ως πουλί.


Ματζέντα: έντονο γαλαζοπράσινο
Σταφυλίδης: γαλαζοπράσινο

Και στο λήμμα *turquoise* (Ματζέντα):
turquoise blue = γαλάζιο τιρκουάζ
turquoise green = ανοιχτό γαλαζοπράσινο

Και για τους βαρεμένους με τα χρώματα: [URL="http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2007/11/09/find-color-synonyms-with-the-hp-color-thesaurus/"]Find Color Synonyms with the HP Color Thesaurus

Τέλος, εργασία για το σπίτι.  Μεταφράστε στα ελληνικά τις ακόλουθες ονομασίες χρωμάτων (επιλέξτε τα πιο ανοιχτά από αυτά, ώστε να εμφανιστεί η αντίστοιχη ονομασία):
White- Whitesmoke- Seashell- Oldlace- Ivory- Lavenderblush- Ghostwhite- Mintcream- Snow- Aliceblue- Azure- Honeydew- Lavender- Gainsboro- Beige- Mistyrose- Antiquewhite- Cornsilk- Lemonchiffon- Lightyellow- Linen- Papayawhip- Bisque- Wheat- Moccasin- Navajowhite- Peachpuff- 

Palegoldenrod- Khaki- Rosybrown- Burlywood- Tan- Sandybrown- Peru- 

Yellow- Gold- Goldenrod- Darkgoldenrod- 

Orange- Darkorange- 

Lightsalmon- Salmon- Lightcoral- Darksalmon- 

Tomato- Orangered- Red- Darkhaki- Crimson- Indianred- Firebrick- Blancheddalmond- Brown- Darkred- Maroon- 

Chocolate- Sienna- Saddlebrown- 

Lightpink- Pink- Palevioletred- Hotpink- Mediumvioletred- Deeppink- 

Fuchsia- Magenta- 

Plum- Violet- Orchid- Mediumorchid- 

Darkmagenta- Purple- 

Mediumpurple- Blueviolet- Darkorchid- Darkviolet- 

Lightcyan- Lightsteelblue- Lightblue- Cyan- Aqua- Lightoldenrodyellow- Lightskyblue- Skyblue- Deepskyblue- Cornflowerblue- Dodgerblue- Steelblue- Mediumslateblue- Slateblue- Royalblue- Darkslateblue- Indigo- 

Blue- Mediumblue- Darkblue- Midnightblue- Navy- 

Paleturquoise- Aquamarine- Turquoise- Mediumturquoise- Darkturquoise- Lightseagreen- Darkcyan- Teal- Darkslategray- 

Palegreen- Lightgreen- Mediumspringgreen- Springgreen- Lime- Chartreuse- Lawngreen- Greenyellow- YellowGreen- Limegreen- Powerblue- Mediumseagreen- Seagreen- Mediumauqamarine- Forestgreen- Green- Darkgreen- 

Olive- Olivedrab- Darkolivegreen- 

Thistle- Lightgrey- Silver- Darkgray- Gray- Dimgray- 

Lightslategray- Slategray-[/URL]


----------



## danae (Jul 15, 2008)

Το ματζέντα δεν έχει σχέση με το γαλαζοπράσινο. Μάλλον μοβ-φούξια μπορούμε να το πούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

danae said:


> Το ματζέντα δεν έχει σχέση με το γαλαζοπράσινο. Μάλλον μοβ-φούξια μπορούμε να το πούμε.


Ματζέντα εννοώ αυτό. :)

ΥΓ Στις "χαμένες" ονομασίες των χρωμάτων ξέχασα να αναφέρω τα _άλικος_ και _πορφυρός_.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> A moderate or dark bluish green to greenish blue.
> 
> Πάω στις Εικόνες του Google και βγαίνει το εξής αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> ...



Εγώ αυτό θα το έλεγα βεραμάν (καλημέρα!)
Καλά, βρε Ζάζουλα, δε βαρέθηκες να το φτιάξεις όλο αυτό το χρωματοκατεβατό;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό θα το έλεγα βεραμάν (καλημέρα!)
> Καλά, βρε Ζάζουλα, δε βαρέθηκες να το φτιάξεις όλο αυτό το χρωματοκατεβατό;


Είναι κοπιπάστα από εδώ. ;)

Όσο για το βεραμάν, στο στομάχι μού κάθεται κι αυτό — γιατί στα δικά μου αφτιά ακούγεται "μεβαράν" ή κάτι τέτοιο βίαιο.


----------



## curry (Jul 15, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Στην πτυχιακή μου με είχε απασχολήσει η απόδοση των χρωμάτων, γιατί ο συγγραφέας είχε κάτι κολλήματα με το μοβ (σε όλες τις αποχρώσεις), έτσι αφιέρωσα μια μικρή ενότητα στο θέμα.

Γενικά το είχα βρει πολύ ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα, όπως και τώρα, γιατί παρατήρησα ότι ο συγγραφέας (Αυστραλός άντρας) είχε μια ελαφρώς διαφορετική αντίληψη περί των χρωμάτων σε σχέση με μένα. Αναρωτήθηκα πού μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό και κατέληξα στο εξής: πρώτον, προέρχεται από άλλη γλωσσική κοινότητα και συχνά παρατηρούνται διαφορές μεταξύ κοινοτήτων. 
Ακραία παραδείγματα: οι Ιάπωνες δεν έχουν λέξη για το μπλε ή το πράσινο, δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποιο από τα δύο. Και το γνωστό με τους Ινουίτ και τις 40-πόσες λέξεις για το χιόνι κλπ κλπ.

Επιπλέον, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι τα χρώματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο, είτε γυναίκες, είτε άντρες. Με την αδερφή μου διαφωνούμε διαρκώς για το χρώμα του τάδε ρούχου.

Επίσης, θέλω να πω ότι συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ και ότι τα πολλά γαλλικά είναι τρε σπαστίκ (sic). Αλλά, αν και θα προτιμήσω να πω λευκός ή καστανός, δεν θα πω γλαυκός ή κυανός, παραείναι ποιητικά πλέον για τον καθημερινό λόγο.

Τέλος, θα αναφερθώ στη ζωγραφική, όπου υπάρχουν κάποιες στάνταρ ονομασίες χρωμάτων που δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί -ούτε πιθανόν καταλαβαίνει- ο μέσος άνθρωπος (π.χ. μπλε κοβαλτίου), αλλά αν το ζητήσεις στο κατάστημα, θα στο φέρουν!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ αυτό θα το έλεγα βεραμάν.


Εγώ όχι, για τρεις λόγους: 

Πρώτον, από την εικόνα που έχω παραθέσει πιο πάνω το teal είναι σχεδόν πανομοιότυπο με το χρώμα του ημιπολύτιμου λίθου τυρκουάζ.

Δεύτερον, το βεραμάν είναι κακή απόδοση στα Ελληνικά της γαλλικής λέξης vert amande, οπότε η πιο σωστή προφορά θα ήταν βερ-αμάντ.

Τρίτον, το vert amande, δηλαδή το πράσινο των αμυγδάλων, στην πραγματικότητα είναι αυτό:



Πολλά παραδείγματά του ακόμα εδώ.

Βλέπουμε και τις εξηγήσεις εδώ. Να θυμίσω στις κυρίες ότι αυτό ονομάζεται και "τσαγαλί". 
τσαγαλής -ιά -ί & τσαγαλί (άκλ.) : που έχει το χρώμα του χλωρού αμύγδαλου· πρασινωπός. || (ως ουσ.) το τσαγαλί, το τσαγαλί χρώμα. [τσάγαλ(ο) -ής· τσάγαλ(ο) -ί 4] 

Απλώς, από αμνημονεύτων χρόνων έχει όντως επικρατήσει να λέγεται στα Ελληνικά βεραμάν ένα χρώμα με ελάχιστη έως ανύπαρκτη ομοιότητα με το πραγματικό vert amande.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, καταπληκτικές πληροφορίες για τα χρώματα σ' αυτό το γαλλικό σάιτ
http://pourpre.com/couleur/index.php
που έχει και λεξικό χρωμάτων:
http://pourpre.com/chroma/index.php 
όπου βλέπουμε ότι όπως έχουμε εμείς το "κομοδινί", αυτοί έχουν το καφέ bureau :)


----------



## curry (Jul 15, 2008)

Θα ήθελα να κάνω ειδική μνεία στη Δέσποινα Μοιραράκη και τις δημιουργικές, γεμάτες φαντασία, ερμηνείες των χρωμάτων: ποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει το μπορντοροδοκόκκινο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Θα συμφωνήσω σε γενικές γραμμές με τον Ζαζ. Όλη αυτή η Γαλλικούρα είναι *αφόρητα* ενοχλητική. Απλά, μπήκε στη γλώσσα λόγω μόδας (βλ. Παρίσι) κι έμεινε. 

Λέξεις τύπου κυανό, γλαυκό κλπ δεν μ' ενοχλούν καθόλου. Με σωστό μάρκετινγκ και προώθηση θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ανάρπαστα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2008)

Χμ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Αλεξάνδρα, δεν το ήξερα! Πάντως, στη βιομηχανία της ένδυσης το βεραμάν καμία σχέση με το τσαγαλί (ή φυστικί; ), στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον.
Εγώ πάλι τυρκουάζ λέω το πιο ανοιχτό γαλαζοπράσινο, που επίσης είναι χρωματική παραλλαγή της πέτρας. Νομίζω ότι η Κάρι έχει δίκιο, είναι και λίγο θέμα αντίληψης τελικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

curry said:


> Ακραία παραδείγματα: οι Ιάπωνες δεν έχουν λέξη για το μπλε ή το πράσινο, δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή ποιο από τα δύο.


Distinguishing blue from green in language


curry said:


> Και το γνωστό με τους Ινουίτ και τις 40-πόσες λέξεις για το χιόνι κλπ κλπ.


Eskimo words for snow


curry said:


> Επίσης, θέλω να πω ότι συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ και ότι τα πολλά γαλλικά είναι τρε σπαστίκ (sic).


Χίλιες φορές πουκαμισάκι, εκπτωσούλα, αποδειξούλα, καρτούλα, υπογραφούλα, σακουλίτσα, κορδελίτσα, δωράκι ad nauseam...


curry said:


> Τέλος, θα αναφερθώ στη ζωγραφική, όπου υπάρχουν κάποιες στάνταρ ονομασίες χρωμάτων που δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί -ούτε πιθανόν καταλαβαίνει- ο μέσος άνθρωπος (π.χ. μπλε κοβαλτίου), αλλά αν το ζητήσεις στο κατάστημα, θα στο φέρουν!


Let the Boss (Bob Ross) speak!


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 15, 2008)

Το άρθρο της Wikipedia για το χιόνι και τους Εσκιμώους δεν είναι τεκμηριωμένο και πολύ αμφισβητήσιμο. Βέβαια, ατεκμηρίωτη παραμένει και η άποψη ότι οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν 100 διαφορετικές λέξεις για το χιόνι.

Δεν υπάρχει όμως αμφιβολία ότι ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον και τις ανάγκες δημιουργούνται και διαφορετικές λέξεις για να καλύψουν αυτές τις ανάγκες. 

Για παράδειγμα, ένας ζωγράφος μπορεί να βλέπει σε ένα τοπίο 20 χρώματα (και να δημιουργεί τις αντίστοιχες λέξεις για να τα περιγράψει), ενώ ένα απαίδευτο μάτι να βλέπει 4-5.


----------



## curry (Jul 15, 2008)

Ναι, όλα αυτά τα είχα στην πτυχιακή μου, το βρίσκω τρομερά ενδιαφέρον όλο αυτό.
Και εννοείται ότι τα σπάει ο Μπομπ! 

edit: κανείς δεν ισχυρίζεται ότι οι Ινουίτ έχουν 40-πόσες λέξεις για να πουν απλά χιόνι. Νομίζω ότι όσοι το λένε, εννοούν ότι για κάτι που εμείς (ειδικά στον νότο) θα περιγράφαμε απλά ως χιόνι -γιατί το βλέπουμε σπάνια- οι Ινουίτ και οι άλλες φυλές του Αρκτικού Κύκλου έχουν μια λέξη γι' αυτό. 

Τέλος, άσχετη παρατήρηση: η λέξη Εσκιμό σημαίνει αυτός που τρώει ωμό κρέας. Είναι πολύ υποτιμητική και οι Ινουίτ, παίρνουν ανάποδες όταν την ακούνε (εκτός από αυτούς της Αλάσκας). Για την ιστορία, οι Ινδιάνοι έλεγαν έτσι τους Ινουίτ, και οι τελευταίοι τούς φώναζαν "κόνιδες"! Τώρα δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη λέξη στα "ινουιτικά".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Το άρθρο της Wikipedia για το χιόνι και τους Εσκιμώους δεν είναι τεκμηριωμένο και πολύ αμφισβητήσιμο. Βέβαια, ατεκμηρίωτη παραμένει και η άποψη ότι οι Εσκιμώοι έχουν 100 διαφορετικές λέξεις για το χιόνι.


Συμφωνώ ότι έχει πολύ δρόμο μέχρι να αποτελέσει πλήρες κι αμερόληπτο άρθρο — αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς και όλο το Discussion. :) Επίσης:
The Myth of the Eskimo Snow Lexicon
Eskimos do NOT have 40 words for snow


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2008)

curry said:


> Τέλος, άσχετη παρατήρηση: η λέξη Εσκιμό σημαίνει αυτός που τρώει ωμό κρέας. Είναι πολύ υποτιμητική και οι Ινουίτ, παίρνουν ανάποδες όταν την ακούνε (εκτός από αυτούς της Αλάσκα). Για την ιστορία, οι Ινδιάνοι έλεγαν έτσι τους Ινουίτ, και οι τελευταίοι τούς φώναζαν "κόνιδες"! Τώρα δεν έχω πρόχειρη τη λέξη στα "ινουιτικά".


Ως όρος, το Eskimo είναι υπερώνυμο του Inuit — π.χ. δες εδώ: Eskimo-Aleut languages. (Αλλά έχεις δίκιο, τα παίρνουν άγρια οι Ινουίτ μ' αυτό!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

*Η ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ σωστή και αναπόφευκτη πρόταση*



Zazula said:


> ....
> Τέλος, εργασία για το σπίτι.  Μεταφράστε στα ελληνικά τις ακόλουθες ονομασίες χρωμάτων (επιλέξτε τα πιο ανοιχτά από αυτά, ώστε να εμφανιστεί η αντίστοιχη ονομασία):
> Lightsalmon- Salmon- Lightcoral- Darksalmon-



Νομίζω ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να αποδώσουμε αντρίκια, χωρίς αμφισημίες και με σχετική ακρίβεια όλες αυτές τις αποχρώσεις είναι ο εξής:

1) Επιλέγουμε το «κεντρικό χρώμα» (αυτό που υπάρχει ήδη στα ελληνικά, εδώ έστω το «σωμόν»).
2) Το μεταβαφτίζουμε σε «σολομί» για να τους τη σπάσουμε
2) Το εντοπίζουμε σε κάποιο έγκυρο χρωματολόγιο RSB ευρείας κυκλοφορίας π.χ. εδώ.
3) Ακολουθεί η βάφτιση: *Όχι* _ανοιχτό σωμόν_, αλλά *σωμόν 255, 160, 122*. 
4) Επομένως, _σωμόν_ (σκέτο) είναι για την ακρίβεια το *σωμόν 250, 128, 114*, _σκούρο σωμόν_ είναι η μη ορθή επωνυμία του χρώματος *σωμόν 233, 150, 122* και ανοιχτό κοραλί (τρέχα γύρευε...) είναι η μη ορθή επωνυμία του χρώματος *κοραλί 240, 128, 128*.
5) Δεχόμαστε *καταχρηστικά* και για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα τη χρήση ορολογίας όπως _ανοιχτό σωμόν_ σε διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις όπως η εξής --*και μόνο*:

_Εκείνη:_ --Πώς σου φαίνεται να το αγοράσουμε σε ανοιχτό σωμόν;
_Εκείνος:_ --Αν εννοείς το *σωμόν 255, 160, 122*, μίλα σωστά να καταλαβαινόμαστε...

Μελλοντικά:
Σε επόμενο στάδιο, προβλέπεται να καταργηθούν τα παραπλανητικά απομεινάρια του παρελθόντος (γκρι σουρί, σωμόν, κοραλί κ.ο.κ.) και να αναφερόμαστε σε 4 άντε 5 βασικά χρώματα. Απώτερος στόχος, να λέμε εννιά νούμερα και να ξεμπερδεύουμε αδελφέ...


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2009)

Πφ1 Υπερβολές! Η ζωγραφική έχει μια χαρά ονόματα για πολλά χρωματα. 

επί τη ευκαιρία να πω εδώ τον καημό μου: το σωμόν, που ορισμένοι το λένε και ροδακινί, βερυκοκί κλπ είναι ένα λίαν φλωρέ χρώμα μεταξύ ροζ και πορτοκαλί που στην Ελλάδα άμα είσαι άντρας και δεν είσαι μελαχρινός όλοι επιμένουν ότι σου πάει και σου αγοράζουν πουκάμισα και πουλόβερ και κασκόλ. Και συνήθως δεν σου πάει. επομένως θέλω να εισηγηθώ την κατάργηση του σωμόν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Ο σπαστικός της παρέας λέει:

Δεν με ενοχλεί η απλοποίηση τού «κοραλλί» σε «κοραλί». Θα έπρεπε ίσως να έχει γίνει «κοράλι» το «κοράλλι», αλλά τα λεξικά δεν συμφωνούν μαζί μας.

Αλλά, αφού «σολομός» και «σολομί», γιατί «σωμόν»; Μη χαθεί το λου τού salmo που έγινε «u» στο saumon; Εισηγούμαι κι εγώ την κατάργηση του σωμόν. Πλέον *σομόν*!

Για το σύστημα θα πρέπει να μας πει και ο Ζαζ, γιατί αν αποφασίσουμε το CMYK, άντε να θυμόμαστε τέσσερα νούμερα. Εγώ πέντε τηλέφωνα θυμάμαι όλα κι όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

Όχι να τα ξεχωρίσω, ούτε *να τα γράψω* σωστά δεν ξέρω...


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2009)

Μπλε ραφ, μπλε σαξ, μπλε γκρι, μπλε σιελ, μπλε μωβ, μπλε ρουά, μπλε μαρέν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μπλε ραφ, μπλε σαξ, μπλε γκρι, μπλε σιελ, μπλε μωβ, μπλε ρουά, μπλε μαρέν



Είναι αποχρώσεις των θαλασσών όπου κολυμπούν οι σολομοί; Γιατί βλέπω να λείπουν τα π.χ. μπλε τυρκουάζ (τιρκουάζ; ), μπλε αρζάν, μπλε βερ, μπλε μπλαν (η Εθνικάρα μας)

*μοβ* ;;; btw, το χρώμα που διάλεξα λέγεται, λέει, dark orchid...


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Μοβ, τιρκουάζ, σομόν, φρεζ — μου φαίνεται αυτά μόνο είναι τα προβληματικά.

Και, μια και ο κρόκος του αβγού πήρε αυτό το όνομα από το φυτό κρόκος, που οι Γάλλοι το λένε _crocus_, να πούμε κι εδώ ότι το χρώμα γράφεται _κροκί_ και όχι _κροκύ_. (Το ίδιο και για το πατρόν, το croquis.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι αποχρώσεις των θαλασσών όπου κολυμπούν οι σολομοί; Γιατί βλέπω να λείπουν τα π.χ. μπλε τυρκουάζ (τιρκουάζ; ), μπλε αρζάν, μπλε βερ, μπλε μπλαν (η Εθνικάρα μας)



Θα έλεγα ναι. Σκούρα και γκρίζα μπλε νερά. 



drsiebenmal said:


> *μοβ* ;;; btw, το χρώμα που διάλεξα λέγεται, λέει, dark orchid...



Άσε, την περασμένη εβδομάδα βάψαμε το σπίτι και είχα μπλέξει με δείγματα χρωμάτων (χαχαχαχαχαχα) και τα ονόματα καμία σχέση. Τελικά αφού ήθελα ένα κίτρινο, ανοιχτό, αλλά ζωηρό (όχι σιμπιζάκι) , κάτι σαν λεμόνι κάπως, και δοκίμασα τα χρώματα Easter morn 4, Easter morn 5, Lemon Chiffon 3 όλα ακατάλληλα, γιατί ούτε σαν πρωινό ήταν ούτε σαν κρέμα λεμόνι (που ίσως όμως στα ελληνικά θα το λέγαμε σιφονιερί, κατά το κομοδινί), ούτε μεταξύ τους διέφεραν, καταλήξαμε παμψηφεί στο Daffodil White που είναι απόχρωση του κίτρινου. Τα άλλα δωμάτια βάφτηκαν σε white calico (μπεζ σκούρο, ψυχρό) και white orchid (πολύ αχνό ροζ μπεζ, θερμό) κατάληξα ότι τα ονόματα που δίνουν οι εταιρείες δεν πρέπει να τα παίρνουμε καθόλου μα καθόλου σοβαρά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, αφού «σολομός» και «σολομί», γιατί «σωμόν»; Μη χαθεί το λου τού salmo που έγινε «u» στο saumon; Εισηγούμαι κι εγώ την κατάργηση του σωμόν. Πλέον *σομόν*!


Σε παρακαλώ· κάτι ξέρει ο Δόκτορας που ορθογραφεί με ωμέγα — θες να στεναχωρήσεις τη φουκαριάρα τη μάνα μου; http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=6295&postcount=1 :)

ΥΓ Α, και εννοείται: CMYK rulz!


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2009)

Κι επειδή σ' ένα νήμα με 40 αναρτήσεις (δε μ' αρέσει, δε μ' αρέσει το κρέμασμα) είναι απαραίτητο ένα μουσικό διάλειμμα:





 
 
Πριν κράξετε για το βίντεο: διάλεξα αυτή την εκδοχή γιατί είχε την καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου, όχι για το ξεcolo(r) δίπλα στον Ice T.
 Edit: διαγράφηκε το σχόλιο, αφού το βίντεο δεν υπάρχει πια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

Πώς λέτε να τα πούμε αυτά εδώ:

Mummy brown
Caput mortuum


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2009)

Δεν έχω καμιά πρόταση πλην χιουμοριστικής (π.χ. πεθαμενατζίδικο καφέ), αλλά το caput mortuum είναι αυτό:







και το mummy brown αυτό:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 31, 2009)

Ευκολάκια... 

Μετά από μελέτη του λινκ της βίκης για το Caput, διαπιστώνουμε ότι το μεν Caput mortuum είναι απλώς άλλο όνομα για το πορφυρό, το δε Mummy brown (Egyptian brown το λέει στο λήμμα για το Caput mortuum) θα πρέπει (κατά π.χ. τα μπλε τιρκουάζ και βερ αμάντ) μάλλον να το πούμε (αν δεν το λένε ήδη...) _καφέ εζιψιέν_.

Edit: Τώρα είδα το ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας, που επιβεβαιώνει τις ριζικές διαφορές αντίληψης των χρωμάτων (και αν ξανακοπεί αυτό το mobile internet για πέμπτη φορά όσο γράφω θα ακουστώ μέχρι εκεί κάτω... :γκρρρ: )


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι έχω έντονα χιουμοριστική διάθεση. Καταρχήν, το καφέ της μούμιας ήταν από τα αγαπημένα χρώματα των Προραφαηλιτών. Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε διαλόγους;

-	Ένα σωληνάριο καφέ της μούμιας, παρακαλώ.
-	Συγγνώμη κύριε, μας τέλειωσαν οι μούμιες.

-	Μπούτι ή χέρι;
-	Κρανίο.

-	Με ή χωρίς λίπος;
-	Χωρίς, μη μου λεκιάσει το χαρτί (της ακουαρέλας)

-	Ποιος έκλεψε τις μούμιες του Βρετανικού;
-	Ο Dante Gabriel Rossetti όταν ήταν φτωχός φοιτητής στην Καλών Τεχνών. 

-	Ποιος καλλιτέχνης είχε περίοδο γνωστή ως «η περίοδος της μούμιας».
-	Ο Burne-Jones στα πρώτα του χρόνια.

-	Πότε έφτασε το κίνημα των Προραφαηλιτών στο τέλος του;
-	Όταν σώθηκαν οι μούμιες.

-	Γιατί το κίνημα των Προραφαηλιτών απέτυχε;
-	Γιατί η κυβέρνηση της Αιγύπτου ζήτησε τις μούμιες πίσω!

Αφήστε τη φαντασία σας ελεύθερη...

Δείτε κι αυτό. Κι εδώ: http://cultural-anthropology.suite101.com/article.cfm/egyptian_mummies_as_commodities


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2009)

Αφού άρχισε η αποδόμηση, ας προτείνω κι εγώ _κομοδινί της μούμιας_ και _κομοδινί της κάσας_ .


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

Στο εζιψιέν δεν έπεσες και πολύ εξω δόχτορα, στα γαλλικά το χρωμα λεγεται brun momie ή brun égyptien

Οπότε στα ελληνικά γιατί όχι και καφέ μομί, κατα το γκρί σουρί


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Εζιψιέν σημαίνει αιγυφτιακό;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 31, 2009)

Ναι, γιατί; Σκέφτεσαι να προτείνεις αιγυφτοκαφέ; :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, γιατί; Σκέφτεσαι να προτείνεις αιγυφτοκαφέ; :)


Προβληματίζομαι γιατί μετά τι θα σημαίνει το καρααιγυφτιακό: απολύτως αιγυφτιακό καφέ ή ένα τόνο σκουρότερο λόγω του "καρα" (που είναι και της ειδικότητάς σου, νομίζω) -ή αυτό το λέμε κατευθείαν "τουρκοαιγυφτιακό"; -αφού επιπλέον λέμε και "έγινε μαύρος σαν Τούρκος" :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 1, 2009)

@Χιόνι: δεν πειράζει, λέει ο Umberto Eco στο Dire quasi la stessa cosa. Esperienze di traduzione: οι Εσκιμώοι, και 100 λέξεις να έχουνε (ΑΝ έχουνε), καταλαβαίνουν το δικό μας *χιόνι*:
Siamo stati ricattati per anni dalla notizia che gli eschimesi hanno diversi nomi per individuare, a seconda dello stato fisico, quella che noi chiamiamo _neve_. Ma poi si e' concluso che gli eschimesi non sono affatto prigionieri della loro lingua, e capiscono benissimo che quando noi diciamo _neve_ indichiamo qualcosa di comune a cio' che essi chiamano in vari modi.
Και συνεχίζει για το γαλλικό glace:
D'altra parte, il fatto che un francese usi la stessa parola, _glace_, per indicare sia il ghiaccio che il gelato, non lo porta a mettere cubetti di gelato nel proprio whisky; se mai precisera' che intende mettervi dei _glac,ons_, ma proprio perche' il _glace_, in quel caso, lo vuole diviso in cubetti, o spezzoni di pari volume.

@Για τις πολιτιστικές, εντέλει, διαφορές αντίληψης των χρωμάτων από γλώσσα σε γλώσσα, και ειδικότερα από τις δικές μας αρχαίες γλώσσες (αρχαία ελληνικά, λατινικά) στις νέες, έχει ειδική ενότητα στο ίδιο βιβλίο (14.4: Colori), εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα.

@Μπλε: στην Κρήτη το λένε *μπλάβο*. Όσο για το μπλε, που το βρίσκω μια χαρά, στη χάση και στη φέξη ακούς ακόμα καμιά να το προφέρει bleu.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 1, 2009)

SBE said:


> Μπλε ραφ, μπλε σαξ, μπλε γκρι, μπλε σιελ, μπλε μωβ, μπλε ρουά, μπλε μαρέν


οινοπνευματί (του φωτιστικού)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Έκκληση προς τον (υποθέτω, κυρίως γυναικείο) μη χρωματοφοβικό πληθυσμό του φόρουμ:
Έχω τη φράση _...she was dressed in robes of strawberry and gold_ (αναφέρεται σε ένδυση μέλους της αριστοκρατίας) και το συγκείμενο δεν μου επιτρέπει να γράψω «φραουλί». Πριν καταλήξω «στα χρώματα του χρυσού και της φράουλας», μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη λύση;

Και παρεμπ., αυτοί οι μανδύες, όταν τους φοράνε βασίλισσες, πριγκίπισσες κλπ, παραμένουν μανδύες (γιατί ρόμπες δεν φαντάζομαι να λέγονται...);


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Δεν μπορείς να πεις «φορέματα»; Αντί για φραουλί, ίσως βυσσινί (πιο σκούρο) ή καλύτερα βαθυκόκκινο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Εμένα μ' αρέσουν τα «χρώματα του χρυσού και της φράουλας»


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

_Χρυσοπόρφυρα_ φορέματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Αλλού έψαχνα κι αλλού βρήκα εικόνα...






Κατά πώς βλέπω, καλό και το χρυσοπόρφυρο.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εμένα μ' αρέσουν τα «χρώματα του χρυσού και της φράουλας»


Εκτός από ένα +1 σ' αυτό. 
Το _φραμπουάζ_, που είναι το χρώμα του βατόμουρου, είναι ίδιο με το χρώμα της fraise, της φράουλας; Γιατί βάζω _φραμπουάζ_ σε εικόνες και μου έρχεται πολύ κοντινό αυτό το κόκκινο. Όχι, δεν το θέλω για το μαγιό μου.


----------



## Ambrose (May 28, 2010)

Αν ψάχνουμε κόκκινα, υπάρχουν και τα άλικα και τα καρμίνια και άλλα. Αλλά η φράουλα έχει και στις δύο γλώσσες μια ιδιαιτερότητα. Άλλωστε, γιατί ο συγγραφέας λέει strawberry και όχι scarlet ή κάτι παρόμοιο;


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2010)

Υπάρχει το *ερυθρόδανον*, απόχρωση κάπου ανάμεσα στο κρεμεζί του πεζικού και στο κρασοκόκκινο του υγειονομικού. Έτσι το έλεγαν στον ελληνικό στρατό στα τέλη του 19ου με αρχές 20ού αιώνα. Σου κάνει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, όχι... :)





Χειροποίητη μάλλινη κουβέρτα με κόκκινες ίνες βαμμένες με ριζάρι.
Λαογραφικό Ιστορικό Μουσείο Αμπελακίων Θεσσαλίας.

Από την Αρχαιολογία, τ. 99/2006
*Το περίφημο ριζάρι (ερυθρόδανο το βαφικό) και η τεχνολογία του*
Ελπίδα Χριστοφορίδου, Σταύρος Πρωτοπαπάς και άλλοι

Tο ριζάρι [madder] θεωρείται από τις αρχαιότερες και σημαντικότερες φυσικές βαφές και έχει περιγραφεί από όλους τους αρχαίους συγγραφείς. Eίναι γνωστό από τα προϊστορικά χρόνια τόσο στη Mικρά Aσία όσο και στη μητροπολιτική Eλλάδα. Για την παρασκευή του χρησιμοποιούνταν οι ρίζες ενός θάμνου που περιείχαν περισσότερα από είκοσι βαφικά συστατικά, παρέχοντας πολλές αποχρώσεις του κόκκινου.
Στο παρόν άρθρο περιγράφεται η αρχαία και νεότερη τεχνολογία, ιδιαίτερα του τούρκικου κόκκινου, με έμφαση τις πολύπλοκες και με παραλλαγές διεργασίες πρόστυψης. Eρευνήθηκε η φυσικοχημεία της βαφής και έγινε προσπάθεια ανίχνευσης πρότυπων και άγνωστων δειγμάτων με χρήση φασματοσκοπίας ορατού-περιώδους, φθορισμομετρίας και χρωματογραφίας λεπτής στοιβάδας (TLC) [Thin-Layer Chromatography]. Διαπιστώθηκε ότι για την πλήρη ταυτοποίηση της βαφής από ιστορικά υφάσματα απαιτούνται διάφορες αναλυτικές χημικές μέθοδοι.​


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

Από 'ψές τρώγομαι να βρω πώς θα πούμε αυτόν που είναι σε χρώμα _*αβοκάντο*_. Το κακό είναι ότι δεν βρήκα ούτε καν χρωματική συμφωνία (το βλέπω από βεραμάν και γκριζοπράσινο ως σκουροπράσινο ή και σάπιο μήλο ακόμη). Επίσης με ταλανίζει το ερώτημα αν το χρώμα *γκουακαμόλε* οφείλει να δηλώνεται με διακριτό τρόπο... Αβοκαντόχρωμος; Αβοκαντής (αβοκαντί); :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2010)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το πιο κοντινό χρώμα στο αβοκάντο είναι το λαδί. Αν δεν είναι αυτό λαδί, ποιο είναι;







Ακριβώς αυτό ονομάζουν εδώ αβοκάντο. Και το γκουακαμόλε εγώ θα έλεγα ότι έχει λαδί χρώμα, ή έστω λαχανί.










Λαχανί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Από 'ψές τρώγομαι να βρω πώς θα πούμε αυτόν που είναι σε χρώμα _*αβοκάντο*_.


Πράσινος σαν αβοκάντο.


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2010)

Δεν θα έλεγα "πράσινος σαν αβοκάντο", γιατι δεν θα με παρέπεμπε στο γουακαμόλε. Το αβοκάντο, απ' έξω είναι σκουροπράσινο, ενώ μέσα είναι μάλλον μπεζουλί...

Το χρώμα του γουακαμόλε κι εμένα μου φαίνεται από βεραμάν και φυστικί μέχρι λαχανί (ανάλογα με τη συνταγή :) )

Το χρώμα "αβοκάντο" που δείχνει η Αλεξάνδρα, μου φαίνεται επίσης κάτι μεταξύ λαδί και βεραμάν (μου φαίνεται λιγότερο κιτρινωπό και περισσότερο γκριζωπό από το λαδί, αλλά αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά).


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ξέχασα να βάλω χαμογελάκι. Το χρώμα _avocado_ είναι σαν αυτό που δίνει η Αλεξάνδρα, υπάρχει και στο Wiktionary. Ζητάω _avocado-coloured_ και παίρνω αυτό. Καμία σχέση με το λαμπερό σκουροπράσινο του φλοιού του αβοκάντο.


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2010)

Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι η πρόταση οφειλόταν στη γνωστή αχρωματοψία των ανδρών... <Πολλά χαμογελάκια/>

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να ονομαστεί "χρώμα γουακαμόλε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2010)

danae said:


> Δεν θα έλεγα "πράσινος σαν αβοκάντο", γιατι δεν θα με παρέπεμπε στο γουακαμόλε. Το αβοκάντο, απ' έξω είναι σκουροπράσινο, ενώ μέσα είναι μάλλον μπεζουλί...


Αυτό το διαφορετικό χρώμα μέσα -- χρώμα έξω με προβλημάτισε κι εμένα, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι θα λέγαμε πράσινο σαν αχλάδι αλλά ποτέ κρεμ σαν αχλάδι· το πολύ πολύ να λέγαμε κρεμ σαν το μέσα του αχλαδιού.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ζητάω _avocado-coloured_ και παίρνω αυτό.


Τούτο συμβαίνει επειδή την άποψη αυτή έχουν οι Αμερικανοί για τη βρετανική ορθογραφία. Ζήτα, άνθρωπέ μου, _avocado-colored_, να βρεις την υγειά σου!


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2010)

Ποια υγειά μου, αφού το πρώτο εύρημα λέει:

I'm in South Georgia and I'm looking for an Avocado colored bathroom sink to
keep from having to replace a toilet and tub.


----------



## danae (Sep 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό το διαφορετικό χρώμα μέσα -- χρώμα έξω με προβλημάτισε κι εμένα, αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι θα λέγαμε πράσινο σαν αχλάδι αλλά ποτέ κρεμ σαν αχλάδι· το πολύ πολύ να λέγαμε κρεμ σαν το μέσα του αχλαδιού.



Καλά λες, και με αχλαδί μοιάζει!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ποια υγειά μου, αφού το πρώτο εύρημα λέει: I'm in South Georgia and I'm looking for an Avocado colored bathroom sink to keep from having to replace a toilet and tub.


Μα δεν κατάλαβες το σχόλιό μου: Όταν ορθογραφείς αμερικανικά, το γκουγκλ σου δίνει τα αποτελέσματα κανονικά. Όταν όμως ορθογραφείς βρετανικά, σου παρουσιάζει πρώτο κάποιο που αφορά καπάκι τουαλέτας. Potty humor at its best!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

Γράφει ο Νίκελ στο νήμα για τις γαλλικές λέξεις:


nickel said:


> Είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον ότι οι κλιτές λέξεις της ελληνικής για τα χρώματα και τις αποχρώσεις τους αντικαταστάθηκαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό από άκλιτες λέξεις της γαλλικής. Αναφέρθηκαν στην αρχή και τις επαναλαμβάνω με προσθήκες και με τη σημερινή ορθογραφία τους:
> ακαζού, βεραμάν, γκρενά, γκρι, γκρι σουρί, εκρού, ιβουάρ, καφέ, κρεμ, λιλά, μελανζέ, μοβ, μπεζ, μπλε, μπλε μαρέν, μπλε ρουά, μπορντό, παλ, παστέλ, ροζ, ροζέ, σαμπανί, σαξ, σιελ, σικλαμέν, σομόν, ταμπά, τιρκουάζ, φιμέ, φονσέ, φραμπουάζ, φρεζ, φωσφοριζέ κ.ά.


 
Όπως έχω ήδη πει εδώ, και βρίσκω τώρα την ευκαιρία ν' αυτοτσιταριστώ, θεωρώ ότι οι γαλλικές λέξεις για τα χρώματα, μέσω κυρίως του _γκρι_, άσκησαν μεγάλη επίδραση και στο να χρησιμοποιούμε πολλά χρωματικά επίθετα όχι με τον κλιτό τύπο τους αλλά με το άκλιτο σε _-ί_ — κι ακόμα ακόμα να εισάγουμε αγγλικά δάνεια με γαλλική προσαρμογή (_χακί_):
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9097&viewfull=1#post9097
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9098&viewfull=1#post9098

Για την παντοδυναμία τής γαλλικής στην εισαγωγή λέξεων όσον αφορά τις ονομασίες χρωμάτων, οι σχετλιαστικές θρηνολογίες είναι διάσπαρτες στο παρόν νήμα, π.χ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9103&viewfull=1#post9103 κ.ά. ...


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2011)

Μικρή παρατήρηση: Το χακί δεν έχει να κάνει με γαλλικά. Μας ήρθε από τα εγγλέζικα έτοιμο, khaki, λέξη που οι Άγγλοι ξεσήκωσαν από τις Ινδίες.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2011)

Earion, το γράφω και πιο πάνω ότι το _χακί_ μάς ήρθε από τα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο (κι εδώ είναι το αξιοσημείωτο), δεν το είπαμε _κάκι_ όπως οι Άγγλοι, ούτε καν _χάκι _— αλλά _χακί_, με γαλλοποιημένη την προσαρμογή του στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

danae said:


> ...η γνωστή αχρωματοψία των ανδρών... <Πολλά χαμογελάκια/>


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

Για μερικές αποχρώσεις υπάρχουν προσδιορισμοί που σχετίζονται με τη χημική σύσταση του χρώματος που χρησιμοποιείται σε ένα έργο. Έτσι, εκτός από το μπλε κοβαλτίου, που νομίζω ότι είναι σχετικά γνωστό, βρήκα λευκό ψευδαργύρου ή τιτανίου, κόκκινο καδμίου, βιολέ μαγγανίου, πράσινο χρωμίου και πολλά ακόμα. Οι καλλιτέχνες μπορούν σίγουρα να μας φωτίσουν περισσότερο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Μπομπ Ρος. Έχει αυτά κι άλλα περισσότερα.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 3, 2012)

curry said:


> Θα ήθελα να κάνω ειδική μνεία στη Δέσποινα Μοιραράκη και τις δημιουργικές, γεμάτες φαντασία, ερμηνείες των χρωμάτων: ποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει το μπορντοροδοκόκκινο;



Όντως υπερέχει το μπορντοροδοκόκκινο στα γκουγκλίσματα, εγώ πάντως ήξερα τον μοιραράκειο τύπο ροδοπορτοκαλοκόκκινο. Και βλέπω πως έχει σκαρώσει πλέον και το κεραμιδοκανελοκοραλλοκόκκινο (με χρυσαφί μπορντούρα παρακαλώ):


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 16, 2012)

Έχουμε κάτι σαν αγγλοελληνικό γλωσσάρι χρωμάτων κάπου;

Μεταφράζω εκείνον τον κατάλογο με τα βερνίκια νυχιών (και άλλα σχετικά είδη) και όλο και κάποιο χρώμα με παιδεύει.
Για παράδειγμα τώρα έχω κολλήσει με το lavender (χρώμα μιας λίμας, που αναφέρεται στην εμπορική ονομασία της στον κατάλογο). Περιφραστικό δεν θέλω, και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά αυτό το χρώμα.
Εχτές τη νύχτα είχα βρει μια λύση, αλλά το πρωί την είχα ξεχάσει κι έχω πάθει κόλλημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 16, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το μοβ της λεβάντας το λέμε και σικλαμέν.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 16, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θα έγραφα _μοβ της λεβάντας_, για σιγουριά. Το σικλαμέν (κυκλάμινο) νομίζω ότι έχει πιο πολύ κόκκινο, είναι σαν πιο φούξια βιολετί (βλέπω το Ζάζουλα να μας παίρνει με τις πέτρες )

Έδιτο: Μελάνη, μήπως εννοείς _λιλά_;


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

Κανονικά πρέπει να το πούμε *χρώμα της λεβάντας*.
Έχει διάφορες αποχρώσεις που πρέπει στη συνέχεια να μας επιβάλουν εξειδίκευση σε _μπλε της λεβάντας_, _μοβ της λεβάντας_ κ.λπ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavender_(color)

Όχι _λιλά_, γιατί τι θα κάνουμε το _lilac_ μετά;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το σικλαμέν (κυκλάμινο) νομίζω ότι έχει πιο πολύ κόκκινο


Όντως έτσι είναι, έχει πολύ περισσότερο κόκκινο.



nickel said:


> Κανονικά πρέπει να το πούμε *χρώμα της λεβάντας*


Ναι το ξέρω, αλλά στην εμπορική ονομασία μιας λίμας δεν λέει καθόλου: "_Κωδ. 00000 - Λίμα στο χρώμα της λεβάντας_" - - "_Καλημέρα κυρία Σούλα, θέλω να παραγγείλω ένα βερνίκι σικλαμέν, ένα λιλά, και μια λίμα στο χρώμα της λεβάντας_" - μπουφ. 
"Λίμα λεβάντα" πολύ καλύτερο, αλλά έλα που στα ελληνικά μόνο το φυτό λέγεται λεβάντα, όχι το ίδιο το χρώμα (λεβαντί ακόμη δεν επινοήσαμε). Το πιο πιθανό είναι να το βάλω "Λίμα λεβάντα" - μια μικρή υπέρβαση επιτρέπεται, για να μην πω επιβάλλεται, προκειμένου για εμπορική ονομασία.



nickel said:


> Όχι _λιλά_, γιατί τι θα κάνουμε το _lilac_ μετά;


Ακριβώς αυτό. Κι έχω και lilac σε άλλο σημείο, οπότε δεν παίζει - παρόλο που τα δύο χρώματα έχουν μεγάλη συνάφεια (το λιλά έχει λίγο ροζάκι παραπάνω, το λεβαντί -σικ- λίγο μπλεδάκι παραπάνω), και σε άλλη περίπτωση (σε μυθιστόρημα π.χ.) θα το έκανα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Χρώμα της λεβάντας


Λιλά


Δε βλέπω ουσιώδη διαφορά. 
Το περιτυλιγμα της Λίλα Πάουζε τι θα λέγατε ότι είναι;

Πληροφοριακά: 
Σικλαμέν


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δε βλέπω ουσιώδη διαφορά.



Famous last words... Εξαρτάται από το πού κοιτάει κανείς:

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lavender_(color)

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilac_(colour)


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Και εξαρτάται κι από το μόνιτορ του καθενός, πάντως τα πιο πάνω τα έδωσα από την ίδια πηγή επίτηδες. 
Η διαφορά είναι ότι το λιλά είναι ελαφρώς πιο ανοιχτό. Αν δεχτούμε τον ορισμό της Βίκι ότι το χρώμα της λεβάντας είναι 50-50 μωβ και άσπρο, το λιλά είναι 45-55. 
Επιπλέον, το ποιό φυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις για να περιγράψεις το κάθε χρώμα είναι και θέμα νοοτροπίας κάθε λαού. Οι Άγγλοι χρησιμοποιούν για αναφορά τη λεβάντα, οι Γάλλοι, απ'όπου πήραμε το λιλά, την πασχαλιά. Όσο για τους Γερμανούς, ορίστε φράση απο το ιντερνέτιο:
Duftwunder Lavendel: Der lila Star aus der Provence

_Μοσχομύριστη λεβάντα: το μωβ αστέρι της Προβηγκίας_, θα λέγαμε στα ελληνικά (δόχτορα, διόρθωνε!), το λιλά αστέρι λέει ο αρθρογράφος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...] Το περιτυλιγμα της Λίλα Πάουζε τι θα λέγατε ότι είναι;



Σιγά μην κοιτάξω το περιτύλιγμα! «Πώς σε λένε, μωρό μου;» τη ρωτάω. «RGB: 254, 51, 82» μου λέει, «αλλά οι φίλοι με φωνάζουν Πασχαλιά». Καλά, είμαστε σοβαροί; Όνομα με αρτζιμπί; Την πλησιάζω, τη δαγκώνω, και παθαίνω!


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> Καλά, είμαστε σοβαροί; Όνομα με αρτζιμπί;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2012)

Δαιμάνε, δεν υπάρχεις σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Φως, φως, υφάρχω!  
Σα γλιστρώ και φέφτω κάτω και λασφώνουμαι, βάζω μπρος τα δυο μου χέρια και σηκώνουμαι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 17, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χρώμα της λεβάντας
> View attachment 2443
> Λιλά
> View attachment 2441
> ...



Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο τρισεκατομμύριο να ξεχωρίσει ανθρώπινο μάτι δυο υφάσματα με τα δυο αυτά χρώματα. Στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή και δίπλα-δίπλα, φαίνεται το ένα λίγο πιο ανοιχτό, αλλά IRL δεν μπορείς να τα διακρίνεις αφού η ένταση του περιβάλλοντος φωτός είναι απείρως πιο σημαντική από τόσο μικρή διαφορά στο χρώμα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2012)

daeman said:


> Φως, φως, υφάρχω!
> Σα γλιστρώ και φέφτω κάτω και λασφώνουμαι, βάζω μπρος τα δυο μου χέρια και σηκώνουμαι...


:clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια στο τρισεκατομμύριο να ξεχωρίσει ανθρώπινο μάτι δυο υφάσματα με τα δυο αυτά χρώματα. Στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή και δίπλα-δίπλα, φαίνεται το ένα λίγο πιο ανοιχτό, αλλά IRL δεν μπορείς να τα διακρίνεις αφού η ένταση του περιβάλλοντος φωτός είναι απείρως πιο σημαντική από τόσο μικρή διαφορά στο χρώμα.


Βρε παιδιά, μεταφραστικό φόρουμ είμαστε, δεν κάνουμε μελέτες ανάλυσης των χρωμάτων. Υπάρχουν στη μετάφραση οι χαλαρές αποδόσεις, που σου επιτρέπουν να κάνεις το χρώμα, το ζώο, το φυτό, το οτιδήποτε, κάτι άλλο απ' αυτό που λέει το πρωτότυπο, για να μη δυσκολέψεις τον αναγνώστη εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Αυτό επιτρέπεται μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είσαι πιστός στο πρωτότυπο και την ορολογία. Ο μεταφραστής οφείλει να αναγνωρίζει πότε συμβαίνει αυτό. Οπότε φυσικά και το χρώμα της λεβάντας μπορούμε τότε να το μεταφράσουμε λιλά.

Και όταν μπαίνει θέμα ακρίβειας στην απόδοση, το χρώμα της λεβάντας δεν μπορεί να γίνει λιλά, επειδή έχουμε δύο όρους στα αγγλικά και πρέπει να έχουμε και δύο στα ελληνικά. Αυτά είναι ψωμοτύρι της μετάφρασης, τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε. Μην καθόμαστε να κάνουμε άσχετες με το θέμα αναλύσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 18, 2012)

Οκ, δεκτόν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Η λίμα είναι σε ποιά κατηγορία; Ή βάζεις ένα μωβ και ξεμπερδεύεις, γιατί όλα αυτά μωβ είναι. 
Να πω επίσης ότι δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι στην αγγλική οι δύο λέξεις έχουν την ίδια συχνότητα γιατί το lilac blue δεν έχω ακούσει να το λέει άγγλος, ενώ το lavender blue το έχουν ψωμοτύρι. Το πρώτο το βλέπεις σε καταλόγους χρωμάτων. Το άλλο το συναντάς στον καθημερινό λόγο. 
Κάποιος που δεν έχει δει ποτέ του λεμόνι δεν θα μιλάει για λεμονί.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάποιος που δεν έχει δει ποτέ του λεμόνι δεν θα μιλάει για λεμονί.


Πολύ σωστά! Θα το εκφέρει πιθανότατα λάθος:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάποιος που δεν έχει δει ποτέ του λεμόνι δεν θα μιλάει για λεμονί.


Ασε που πρέπει να το δει στο ιδανικό στάδιο ωρίμασης και την ίδια ποικιλία!
Πάντως, τα περισσότερα χρώματα στηρίζουν το όνομά τους σε πηγές που λίγος κόσμος έχει δει στη φύση (πχ ενδημικά φυτά), αλλά κι αν έχει, θα διαπίστωσε συχνά αποκλίσεις από το συγκεκριμένο χρώμα. 
Πέραν αυτού, η αντίληψη των χρωμάτων ενέχει και μια υποκειμενικότητα, καθώς η αναλογία των κυττάρων αντίληψης χρωμάτων στο μάτι του καθένα μας έχει μικρές αποκλίσεις. (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κληρονομικές δυσχρωματοψίες)


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η λίμα είναι σε ποια κατηγορία;


Καλημέρα. Εμείς εδώ που ρίχνουμε τις προτάσεις για τις αποδόσεις πρέπει να φροντίζουμε να βοηθάμε και τον κάθε περαστικό, δηλαδή να καλύπτουμε τις ακριβείς αποδόσεις, αλλά να λέμε και κάτι χαλαρό ή εξαιρετικό για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Να σκεφτόμαστε και τον υποτιτλιστή που συνέχεια πρέπει να προδίδει για να χωρέσει. Αλλά την ευθύνη της τελικής απόφασης την έχει πάντα ο μεταφραστής, γιατί είναι ο μόνος που έχει πλήρη εποπτεία του κειμένου, του ρέτζιστερ, του ύφους. Όσα ξέρει ο μεταφραστής, δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 18, 2012)

Ε ναι, εκεί είναι το θέμα: δεν είναι τόσο εικαστικό όσο γλωσσικό.


SBE said:


> Η λίμα είναι σε ποιά κατηγορία; Ή βάζεις ένα μωβ και ξεμπερδεύεις, γιατί όλα αυτά μωβ είναι.


Να σου πω... κι αυτό παίζει. Μόνο που το μωβ είναι λίγο ξενερουά, ενώ το λιλά ή το λεβάντα είναι πιο σικάτο. 


nickel said:


> Όσα ξέρει ο μεταφραστής, δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος.


Κι όσα ξέρει ο πελάτης, δεν τα ξέρει ο μεταφραστής. 
Θα πω στον αποδέκτη της μετάφρασης να διαλέξει αν θέλει μωβ, λιλά ή λεβάντα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το "λεβάντα" δεν παραπέμπει απαραιτήτως στο χρώμα. Ή Χ της λεβάντας (μωβ, μπλε, ροζ) ή λεβαντί θα περίμενα για να καταλάβω ότι πρόκειται για χρώμα γιατί λίμα λεβάντα θα με έκανε να σκεφτώ αυτό:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 18, 2012)

Σωστό.


----------



## Irini (Jan 13, 2013)

Μιας και βρήκα το Goldenrod στο διάβα μου, θα έλεγα πως είναι πορτοκαλοκίτρινο. Από την άλλη για γυναίκα η χρωματική μου παλέτα είναι πολύ περιορισμένη οπότε μπορεί άλλα να βλέπω άλλο να είναι. Και μιας και το έπιασα το pale goldenrod που μου μοιάζει ή για απαλό χρυσαφί ή, για να πω την μαύρη αλήθεια, απαλό εκρού ενώ το dark goldenrod μάλλον για σκούρο πορτοκαλοκαφέ (μάλλον ε; )


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

*goldenrod*
Μια προσπάθεια για ακριβέστερη απόδοση του αγγλικού θα ήταν «κίτρινο της χρυσόβεργας». Για την αντιστρεψιμότητα και μόνο και όχι επειδή ξέρουμε τι κίτρινο έχουν οι χρυσόβεργες ή φροντίζουν οι χρυσόβεργες να μένουν στο ίδιο χρώμα, μήπως και πέσουν έξω οι υπολογισμοί στα Pantone.

http://www.gpnc.org/goldenro.htm


----------



## crystal (Jan 13, 2013)

Πάντως το χρώμα στο λινκ που δίνεις, Νίκελ, εγώ καναρινί θα το έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Αυτό είναι μια τέχνη που δεν κατέχουμε οι άντρες. Ξέρουμε τα βασικά χρώματα: μπλε, κίτρινο, κόκκινο, πράσινο, πορτοκαλί, καφέ. Άντε και το βυσσινί του φόρουμ. Μας δείχνεις βεραμάν, λαδί, φιστικί, λαχανί, σμαραγδί, εμετί — όλα «πράσινα» θα τα πούμε. Και στον τυπογράφο: 44 Red, 114 Green, 28 Blue. Άλλο ημισφαίριο, άλλο επίπεδο συνεννόησης.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

crystal said:


> Πάντως το χρώμα στο λινκ που δίνεις, Νίκελ, εγώ καναρινί θα το έλεγα.



Διαλιέχτε, έχω λέγετε, άσπρα, κόκκινα, κίτρινα, παρδαλά (χωρίς φατσούλα, γιατί πέρασα το όριο των 5 εικόνων ανά ποστ):

     

Canaries are generally divided into three main groups: Colorbred Canaries (bred for their many colour mutations - Ino, Eumo, Satinette, Bronze, Ivory, Onyx, Mosaic, Brown and Red Factor etc.), Type Canaries (bred for their shape and conformation - Border, Fife, Gloster, Gibber Italicus, Raza Española, Berner, Lancashire, Yorkshire, Mexicana, Australian Plainhead, etc.), and Song Canaries (bred for their unique and specific song patterns - Spanish Timbrado, German Roller (also known as "Harzer Roller"), Waterslager (also known as "Malinois"), American Singer, Russian Singer, Persian Singer).

While wild canaries are a yellowish-green colour, domestic canaries have been selectively bred for a wide variety of colours, such as yellow, orange, brown, black, white, and red. (The colour red was introduced to the domesticated canary through hybridisation with the red siskin, a type of South American finch.)



nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι μια τέχνη που δεν κατέχουμε οι άντρες. Ξέρουμε τα βασικά χρώματα: μπλε, κίτρινο, κόκκινο, πράσινο, πορτοκαλί, καφέ. Άντε και το βυσσινί του φόρουμ. Μας δείχνεις βεραμάν, λαδί, φιστικί, λαχανί, σμαραγδί, εμετί — όλα «πράσινα» θα τα πούμε. Και στον τυπογράφο: 44 Red, 114 Green, 28 Blue. Άλλο ημισφαίριο, άλλο επίπεδο συνεννόησης.



Μη με τσιγκλάτε, έχω κακό προηγούμενο με τα σάπια. 
“Everything that needs to be said has already been said. But since no one was listening, everything must be said again.”


----------



## crystal (Jan 13, 2013)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να πεις. Και τα ποντίκια έχουν διάφορα χρώματα, αλλά "ποντικί" λέμε μόνο το γκρίζο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

crystal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να πεις. Και τα ποντίκια έχουν διάφορα χρώματα, αλλά "ποντικί" λέμε μόνο το γκρίζο.



Τίποτα δεν προσπαθώ να πω, και που τα λέω ποιες μ' ακούνε;

Να αναδιατυπώσω λοιπόν, με τρόπο ευχάριστο και προσπελάσιμο στο γυναικείο μυαλό:
Οι άντρες, με το φτωχό, άκαμπτο μυαλό τους, συνήθως αναζητούν μονοσήμαντες αντιστοιχίες στα πάντα (που δεν έχουν χρώματα με τη στενή έννοια του όρου, μόνο άσπρο-μαύρο), μεταξύ αυτών και στα χρώματα. Γι' αυτό το σκοπό, επινοούν απανωτές θεωρίες και συστήματα ακριβούς (χα, χαχά) περιγραφής των χρωμάτων (RGB, CMYK, HSL, SuXuMuSuTu), οι πόβεροι πλανημένοι. Με όπλα (χωρίς όπλα δεν μπορούν, έτσι έχουν διαμορφωθεί πια, επίθεση!) τον ορθολογισμό, τις επιστημονικές αρχές και τα όργανα ακριβείας, όλο το στέρεο (νομίζουν) οικοδόμημα που έχουν υψώσει γύρω τους ανά τους αιώνες για να μη νιώθουν ανασφάλεια, αναλύουν με τις ώρες σε εργαστηριακές συνθήκες τους χρωματισμούς, τα μήκη κύματος του φωτός, όλα τα σχετικά φαινόμενα, για να καταλήξουν όλο καμάρι για τα κατορθώματά τους στις εκάστοτε περιγραφές με τα συστήματα που επινόησαν. Λένε λοιπόν ότι το τάδε χρώμα περιγράφεται στο αρτζιμπί με τούτα τα νούμερα, στο ΣΜΥΚ μ' εκείνα, στο Χουσουλού με τ' άλλα, ό,τι τέλος πάντων προτιμά ο καθείς. Κορδωμένοι σαν τους διάνους, πάνε στη γυναίκα και της λένε τα σχετικά νούμερα κι εκείνη τους κοιτάζει λες και είναι νούμερα. Γιατί, βλέπεις, η γυναίκα, στην απέραντη σοφία της, έχει καταλήξει προ πολλού ότι ανασφάλειες δεν πρόκειται να πάψουν να υπάρχουν, ότι η ακριβής περιγραφή των πάντων (και των πάντα) είναι μια χίμαιρα που υπάρχει μόνο στο αντρικό μυαλό, έχει ξεπεράσει τον φόβο μην της πουν ότι λέει ανακρίβειες, και πλέον χαλαρώνει και το απολαμβάνει. Σέρνει λοιπόν τον άντρα στα μαγαζιά (άμα της κάτσει, πράγμα που συμβαίνει συνήθως μόνο στα πρώτα στάδια, στα μέλια της σχέσης τους, και αν) και του πετά στην κεφαλή ονομασίες χρωμάτων που βασίζονται σε πράγματα μεταβαλλόμενα και άστατα (la donna è mobile), πράγματα που εξαρτώνται από τις εκάστοτε συνθήκες, τις ιδιοτροπίες και τα καπρίτσια της φύσης, όπως το καναρινί που συζητάμε. Εκείνος, όλο φρίκη που το οικοδόμημα που έχτισε αποδεικνύεται σαθρό μπροστά στη γυναικεία βεβαιότητα (που σε τέτοια θέματα δεν σηκώνει κουβέντα, καθώς έχει ειδικότητα και πείρα αιώνων αποθηκευμένη πια στα χρωμοσώματά της), προσπαθεί να ψελλίσει αντίλογο, να ανακτήσει τη χαμένη του αξιοπιστία και τη θέση ισχύος που νόμιζε ότι κατείχε, αλλά μπροστά στο αγριεμένο της βλέμμα και τις κοφτές κουβέντες της που δεν σηκώνουν ΣουΞουΜουΣουΤου (σύστημα ή όχι), προτιμά να σωπάσει, ξέροντας κι εκείνος από αιώνες εμπειρίας (κωδικοποιημένης στα δικά του χρωμοσώματα) ότι σε τέτοιο καβγά δεν πρόκειται να βγει νικητής, ότι μάλλον θα χάσει σημαντικές για τον ίδιο παραχωρήσεις παρά θα κερδίσει κάτι απτό, και επιτέλους βλέπει και αυτός το φως το αληθινό (ή έτσι καμώνεται), αντιλαμβάνεται ότι μια πύρρεια νίκη δεν είναι και πολύ ωφέλιμη για τη σωματική και ψυχική του υγεία και αρχίζει να σφυρίζει αδιάφορα, σαν το καναρίνι που βλέπει τη γάτα να πλησιάζει απειλητικά το κλουβί του, αλλά δεν θέλει να δείξει φοβισμένο μην το πάρει απάνω της η γάτα. Όπως εγώ τώρα. 

Τελικά, φαίνεται πως το θέμα των χρωμάτων είναι θέμα χρωμοσωμάτων (και σωμάτων).

Αχ καναρίνι μου, καναρινάκι μου
αχ καναρίνι μου γλυκό, 
πάρ’ το φαρμάκι μου, πάρ’ το σαράκι μου
και κάν’ τα όμορφο σκοπό.

Στη φυλακή σου βάλε με
μα διώξε μου τον πόνο, 
εσύ που ξέρεις να ξεχνάς
με το τραγούδι μόνο.

Σε κάλυψα, ε, σε κάλυψα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 13, 2013)

crystal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να πεις.


Εμένα σα να μου φάνηκε ότι αστειευόταν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Αν το βιβλίο «Άνδρες από τον Άρη, γυναίκες από την Αφροδίτη» δεν περιέχει την ανάλυση του #109, προτείνω να την προσθέσει στην επόμενη έκδοση. Να μας φωτίσει όλους.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 13, 2013)

daeman said:


> Αχ καναρίνι μου, καναρινάκι μου
> αχ καναρίνι μου γλυκό,
> πάρ’ το φαρμάκι μου, πάρ’ το σαράκι μου
> και κάν’ τα όμορφο σκοπό.
> ...



Έλα, βάλ' της αυτόν τον μπίτλη να της τραγουδήσει love me do! και όλα θα πάνε καλά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

crystal said:


> Πάντως το χρώμα στο λινκ που δίνεις, Νίκελ, εγώ καναρινί θα το έλεγα.



I Taut I Taw a Puddy Tat :)








crystal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι προσπαθείς να πεις. Και τα ποντίκια έχουν διάφορα χρώματα, αλλά "ποντικί" λέμε μόνο το γκρίζο.



I thaw a mouthe :woot:

[video=youtube;1c6eEqmobUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1c6eEqmobUw[/video]



daeman said:


> ... Τελικά, φαίνεται πως το θέμα των χρωμάτων είναι θέμα χρωμοσωμάτων (και σωμάτων).


 
Birds of a feather


----------



## bernardina (Jan 13, 2013)

daeman said:


> I Taut I Taw a Puddy Tat :)



No, no, *NO*!

*This* is Pwditat!:wub:


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB]Αν δεν έχω ήδη εκφράσει την αηδία μου με τις θεωρίες περί Άρη και Αφροδίτης, να την εκφράσω τώρα. Με εξαίρεση ίσως όσους έχουν αχρωματοψία, τις διαφορές ανάμεσα στα χρώματα της ίδιας ομάδας τις βλέπουμε όλοι μας. Επιπλέον το καναρινί είναι το έντονο κίτρινο, άσχετα από τα άλλα χρώματα των καναρινιών, γιατί τα καναρίνια που βλέπουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι τα κοινά, σε κλουβί. Ομοίως όλοι λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε τι χρώμα είναι το μουσταρδί, το λεμονί και το καναρινί και τα ξεχωρίζουμε όταν τα βλέπουμε. Και περισσότεροι άντρες ζωγράφοι κυκλοφορούν παρά γυναίκες. Αυτοί ξέρουν άραγε τις αποχρώσεις τους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτό είναι μια τέχνη που δεν κατέχουμε οι άντρες. Ξέρουμε τα βασικά χρώματα: μπλε, κίτρινο, κόκκινο, πράσινο, πορτοκαλί, καφέ. Άντε και το βυσσινί του φόρουμ. Μας δείχνεις βεραμάν, λαδί, φιστικί, λαχανί, σμαραγδί, εμετί — όλα «πράσινα» θα τα πούμε. Και στον τυπογράφο: 44 Red, 114 Green, 28 Blue. Άλλο ημισφαίριο, άλλο επίπεδο συνεννόησης.



Δηλαδή χακί, μωβ, μπεζ, ροζ, γαλάζιο, κυανό, φαιό, άλικο/πορφυρό, ιώδες είναι χρώματα που δεν αναγνωρίζεις;

Οι άντρες το χρώμα του δέρματός τους δεν το ξέρουν;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2013)

Σώστε μας από τους κυριολεκτιστές!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2013)

Δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία. Τα κλισέ καταπολεμούνται με κυριολεξία, σπασικλισμό και λεπτομερειομανία. :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...] Επιπλέον το καναρινί είναι το έντονο κίτρινο, άσχετα από τα άλλα χρώματα των καναρινιών, γιατί τα καναρίνια που βλέπουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι τα κοινά, σε κλουβί. Ομοίως όλοι λίγο πολύ συμφωνούμε τι χρώμα είναι το μουσταρδί, το λεμονί και το καναρινί και τα ξεχωρίζουμε όταν τα βλέπουμε. Και περισσότεροι άντρες ζωγράφοι κυκλοφορούν παρά γυναίκες. Αυτοί ξέρουν άραγε τις αποχρώσεις τους;


 





Have you seen her dressed in blue
Seen the sky in front of you 
And her face is like a sail 
Speck of white so fair and pale 
Have you seen a lady fairer

Have you seen her all in golden rod
Like a queen in days of old 
She shoots colours all around 
Like a sunset going down 
Have you seen a lady fairer

She comes in colours everywhere; 
She combs her hair 
She's like a rainbow 
Lexicolours in the air 
Oh, everywhere 

She comes in colors - Love






A thought in my head, I think
Of something to do
Expressions tell everything
I see one on you

When I was invisible
I needed no light
You saw right through me, you said
Was I out of sight?

Whoa-oh-oh-oh, my love she comes in colors
You can tell her from the clothes she wears 
:)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 24, 2013)

Μερικά _πολύ_ ευρηματικά ονόματα χρωμάτων εδώ (παλιά αλλά και σύγχρονα). Για να σας δελεάσω: court-ordered urine sample yellow, *void of existential agony black*... :-D


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2013)

Damson




Και δαμασκηνί το λες...


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2013)

Το damson απο τη Δαμασκό βγαίνει. 
(και κάνει ένα λικέρ σχεδόν σαν το βύσινο)


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2013)

Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε έναν που ξέρει τόσα χρώματα όσες χρωστικές έχει στο μάτι του (άντε πέντε, μαζί με το μαύρο και το άσπρο); Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά το _tan_; Ανοιχτό καφέ μάς κάνει;


Και πώς θα λέγατε το _brick red_; Καφεκόκκινο, καστανοκόκκινο, κάτι άλλο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μπορείτε να βοηθήσετε έναν που ξέρει τόσα χρώματα όσες χρωστικές έχει στο μάτι του (άντε πέντε, μαζί με το μαύρο και το άσπρο); Πώς λέμε στα ελληνικά το _tan_; Ανοιχτό καφέ μάς κάνει;
> View attachment 3637
> 
> Και πώς θα λέγατε το _brick red_; Καφεκόκκινο, καστανοκόκκινο, κάτι άλλο;
> View attachment 3638



Ανοιχτό καστανό και κεραμιδί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2013)

Πάντως το _*tan *_στον μοντελισμό και σε άλλα συναφή (χρωματισμοί καμουφλάζ, χρώματα οχημάτων κλπ) το λέμε και "καφέ της ερήμου".
http://www.airsoftclub.gr/eshop/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=55&products_id=2361&language=el


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 24, 2013)

Ποιας ερήμου όμως; Δεν έχουν όλες άμμο με τέτοιο χρώμα. Ποιο σωστό είναι να το πεις "_αφρό του φραπέ_".


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Το κεραμιδί το λέμε και μπρικ (για φιγούρα). 
Το άλλο δεν θέλω να πω γιατι θα διαφωνήσουμε. Είναι απόχρωση του μπεζ, πάντως. Κι αν είναι για δερμάτινα, στα ελληνικά τα λέμε ταμπά. Ψάχνοντας παντως βρήκα αυτό εδώ το μπλογκ περί χρωμάτων.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2013)

Ό,τι ετοιμαζόμουν να πω ότι εγώ το tan το ξέρω μια ζωή ταμπά.
Όμως όταν λέω tan ή ταμπά, εννοώ ένα χρώμα πιο σκούρο, όπως αυτό εδώ.
Βλέπω όμως ότι το ταμπά χρησιμοποιούν και για πιο ανοιχτό, ας πούμε εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2013)

Μπεζ της ερήμου (_μία _είναι η έρημος για όποιον είχε και την ελάχιστη επαφή στη ζωή του με τον μοντελισμό)
και κεραμιδί.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2013)

Να ρίξω κι εγώ τα κουκιά μου:
Το πρώτο είναι ένα κλασικό μπεζ.
Το δεύτερο λέγεται _και_ χονδροκόκκινο


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

Από το αγγλογαλλικό Robert:

tabac [FR] = buff, tobacco brown [EN]
tan [EN] = brun clair [FR]


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2013)

Ωραία, αφού το πάμε απ' την ανάποδη, το μπεζ της ερήμου είναι το desert tan.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2013)

Και για το συγγενές κόκκινο μάς κάνει και ένα indian red; Ή παρακαφεδίζει;


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Δεν κατάλαβα τι λες, Νίκελ. 
Το ταμπά είναι συγκεκριμένο χρώμα, που λίγο πολύ όλοι ξέρουμε και το βλέπουμε πολύ σε δερμάτινα αντικείμενα. 
Θα το δεις σε αγγλόφωνα έντυπα ενίοτε ως tabac (αν είναι γαλλόπληκτοι), πιο συχνά tan κι άμα το ρίξουν στο λυρισμό, cognac (για τις πιο σκούρες αποχρώσεις). 

Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που οι κυρίες της Λεξιλογίας ως πιο κοντά στις αγορές αυτού του είδους, συμφωνούν, και πας να το χαλάσεις;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 24, 2013)

Απ' ό,τι είδα πάντως, το _tan_ καλύπτει μεγάλο φάσμα χρωμάτων, από μπεζ μέχρι κεραμιδί - μπορεί μάλιστα να σημαίνει άλλο χρώμα όταν αναφερόμαστε σε δέρμα και άλλο σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Μεταφραστικά, ίσως είναι πιο ασφαλές το ανοιχτό καφέ αν δεν ξέρουμε για ποια ακριβώς απόχρωση μιλάμε.

Κεραμιδί και καστανέρυθρο είναι συνώνυμα λέτε;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 24, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Κεραμιδί και καστανέρυθρο είναι συνώνυμα λέτε;



Για μένα, ναι. Μόνο στο ρέτζιστερ διαφέρουν. :) Θα συνιστούσα δε να αποφύγεις το πορδοροδοκόκκινο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2013)

@SBE: Εγώ για πιο σκούρο το έχω το ταμπά στα ελληνικά. Γι' αυτό φέρνω τα λεξικά στη συζήτηση. Να μερικά ακόμα:

Oxford:
tan [EN] = fauve [FR]
tabac [FR] = tobacco-coloured [EN]

Larousse:
tabac [FR] = tobacco brown, tobacco-coloured [EN]
tan [EN] = (colour) brun roux, brun clair; (leather) jaune [FR]

Κοιτάζω το tan στο αγγλικό χρωματολόγιο, εδώ, στην κάτω λωρίδα.
Κοιτάξω και το tabac στο γαλλικό Wiktionary και πείθομαι ότι διαφέρουν: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/tabac (4 Couleur brun roux).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κοιτάζω το tan στο αγγλικό χρωματολόγιο, εδώ, στην κάτω λωρίδα.
> Κοιτάζω και το tabac στο γαλλικό Wiktionary και πείθομαι ότι διαφέρουν: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/tabac (4 Couleur brun roux).


Όντως, επειδή το ταμπά είναι εδώ και χρόνια το αγαπημένο μου χρώμα σε τσάντες και παπούτσια, επιβεβαιώνω ότι είναι το brun roux και όχι το tan.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Είπα από την αρχή ότι όταν αναφέρεται σε δερμάτινα, το λέμε ταμπά στα ελληνικά. Όταν αναφέρεται σε κάτι άλλο, δεν ξέρω. 

Από κει και πέρα, η διαφωνία μου είναι στο ότι ένα αγγλογαλλικό λεξικό δεν μας βοηθάει γιατί εμείς μπορεί να λέμε Χ κάτι που οι γάλλοι το λένε Υ (όπου Χ και Υ γαλλικές λέξεις). Και μπορεί στα αγγλικά τα Χ και Υ να μεταφράζονται Α και Β.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2013)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δοκίμασε κανείς να βάλει στο γκουγκλ tan boots να δει τι χρώμα παπούτσια του βγάζει;
Κι αν είναι ίδιο με αυτό που του βγάζει για tan clothes (απάντηση: δεν είναι).


----------



## bernardina (Feb 28, 2013)

Greige (Γκρι μπεζ)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

Πώς θα λέγατε στα ελληνικά το mint green; Ορισμένα από αυτά που βλέπουμε στις εικόνες θα τα έλεγα "φιστικί", αλλά βλέπουμε και πολλά που δεν πλησιάζουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Αυτό δεν λέγεται πέπερμιντ; (Το έχω ακούσει και πίπερμαν, από το λικέρ. Επίσης, το έχω διαβάσει και εδώ, στη Λέξι. :))


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

Δίκιο έχεις. Καλύτερα πίπερμαν που είναι πιο γνωστό από το ποτό της παλιάς εποχής.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Κι εδώ χρώματα της μέντας λέει, όμως νομίζω ότι απλώς αντιγράφει το mint. Kατά τη γνώμη μου πααραείναι παλ για να θεωρηθεί μέντα. Εμείς το λέμε φιστικί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 29, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Καλύτερα πίπερμαν που είναι πιο γνωστό από το ποτό της παλιάς εποχής.


Γνωστό στη γιαγιά μας, ίσως.  
Αν δε θες ακρίβεια και θες να εξασφαλίσεις άμεση κατανόηση, θα προτιμούσα μάλλον το φιστικί. Αναλόγως το κείμενο βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γνωστό στη γιαγιά μας, ίσως.


Εγώ το θυμάμαι πάντως απ' τα παιδικά μου χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 29, 2013)

Εμένα πάντως το «πίπερμαν» (με αυτή την έννοια, του ποτού) μου 'ναι παντελώς άγνωστο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

Ζαζουλέα μου, το ξέρουμε ότι εσύ είσαι βρέφος σε σχέση μ' εμένα.


Ο gourmet του 1960 στα καλά εστιατόρια της εποχής παράγγελνε μετά το φαγητό ένα «πίπερμαν».

Η θεία μου η Αμαλία-κοκέτα πρώτης και απόφοιτος του σχολαρχείου- με τρατάρει πίπερμαν και σοκολατάκι “μαργαρίτα” και μου λέει: Να μην είσαι εγωιστής. Αξιοπρεπής να είσαι!

Πίσω στην δεκαετία του '60 στα ρεφενέ πάρτι..... Έβαζαν όλοι κάτω ότι είχαν και οι ετοιμασίες αρχίζανε ..... Βερμούτ, πίπερμαν τα ποτά... Χύμα... το πίπερμαν προτιμούσαν τα κορίτσια... φιστίκια... στραγάλια.... άντε και κανένα καναπεδάκι στην καλύτερη....


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2013)

Σιγά, δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιο το πίπερμαν. Αν και οι νεότεροι όντως θα είχαν πρόβλημα κατανόησης.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Καλημέρα.

Για το *mint green* προτείνω *ανοιχτό πράσινο του δυόσμου*. Το *πίπερμαν* να το κρατήσουμε για το *peppermint*.

Διαβάζω:
The color mint green is a light tint of the color mint.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_green#Magic_mint

Κοιτάζω τα _mint_ και _peppermint_ στα χρωματολόγια:
http://tx4.us/nbs/nbs-m.htm
http://tx4.us/nbs/nbs-p.htm

Αλλά ποιο είναι το χρωματολόγιο του συντάκτη;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

Ποιου συντάκτη;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Γράφει κάποιος *mint green* στο γραφτό του. Με τα χρώματα όμως δεν ξέρεις αν ο συντάκτης πηγαίνει με βάση κάποιο χρωματολόγιο ή, ας πούμε, τις παιδικές του αναμνήσεις. Άσε που δεν αποκλείεται να ζούμε όλοι σε μια σχετικότητα και το πράσινο του ενός να είναι το κόκκινο του άλλου. 
:)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Γράφει κάποιος *mint green* στο γραφτό του. Με τα χρώματα όμως δεν ξέρεις αν ο συντάκτης πηγαίνει με βάση κάποιο χρωματολόγιο ή, ας πούμε, τις παιδικές του αναμνήσεις. Άσε που δεν αποκλείεται να ζούμε όλοι σε μια σχετικότητα και το πράσινο του ενός να είναι το κόκκινο του άλλου.
> :)



Προφανώς κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται για ποιο λόγο το παντόνι (κατά το πανξουτόνι) έχει για Mint green αυτό, ενώ το λεξικό που μας επισύναψες έχει, πάρα πολύ σωστά, τις αποχρώσεις που συναντά κανείς στη μέντα και τον δυόσμο, δηλαδή πολύ πιο έντονο και σκούρο.
Και επιμένω: αυτό το παλ (ή παστέλ) που έδωσε η Αλεξάνδρα στην ερώτησή της, από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου το λέμε φιστικί. Ίσως άλλη μια αυθαιρεσία, φαντάζομαι, αφού κανένα φιστίκι δεν έχει παρόμοιο χρώμα, απλώς έτσι βγαίνει στη ζαχαροπλαστική! (και ποιος δεν θυμάται το παγωτό ξυλάκι με γεύση φιστίκι...)
Όσο για το spring green της βίκης, εμείς το λέγαμε λαχανί or something. Αργότερα το συνάντησα και ως πράσινο τροπικό (ίσως επειδή το λαχανιέ έκανε πολύ λαϊκό ;) )
Όπου, βέβαια, στο πράσινο τροπικό το παντόνι έχει κάτι σαν πετρόλ και πάει λέγοντας. Και φέξε μου και γλίστρησα...

Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, εγώ θα έβαζα φιστικί. Ουγκ!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Για να επανέλθω στο θέμα, εγώ θα έβαζα φιστικί. Ουγκ!


Κι εγώ φιστικί έβαλα τελικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ίσως άλλη μια αυθαιρεσία, φαντάζομαι, αφού κανένα φιστίκι δεν έχει παρόμοιο χρώμα



Ahem...


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2013)

Έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να αλλάξουμε και την παροιμία (με βάση και το άλλο που έγραψα πιο πάνω: «το πράσινο του ενός μπορεί να είναι το κόκκινο του άλλου»):

What's mint sauce for the goose is peanut sauce for the gander. 
:)


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

Helle, σωστόστ. Pistachio, not peanut.

pistachio green

  

Ένα πίπερμαν στον κύριο του #156. Και για μένα ένα βερμουτάκι, να στυλωθώ, να βρω το θάρρος να χορέψω μπλουζ με την ξανθιά συμμαθήτρια που χαλβαδιάζω από το δημοτικό, μόλις τελειώσει το Α Κάζα ντ' Ιρένε. Και φιστικάκια, ε; Αιγίνης, αν έχει. Κάνε, Θε μου, το θαύμα σου.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ahem...



Σωστόστ!
(Αυτά που μπουρμανιάζω τρώω εγώ είναι πιο σκούρα. That's my lame excuse  )


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Επίσης, το παγωτό φιστίκι είναι πιο ανοιχτό από το φιστίκι Αιγίνης. 
Τη μέντα δεν την έχω ακούσει να τη χρησιμοποιούμε για χρώμα, και μεγάλωσα σε σπίτι με μοδίστρα που όλο για υφάσματα και μόδες μιλάγανε. 
Πέρα από το ότι μέντα για μένα που είμαι παιδί της πόλης είναι αυτό που έχουν οι οδοντόκρεμες και δεν το συνδέω με κανένα φυτό. 
Ο δυόσμος από την άλλη, είναι γνωστός.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 29, 2013)

daeman said:


> Κάνε, Θε μου, το θαύμα σου.



Χμιχμιχμιχ


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, το παγωτό φιστίκι είναι πιο ανοιχτό από το φιστίκι Αιγίνης.



Δεν υπάρχει μία και μοναδική απόχρωση. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ορίστε μερικές εικόνες, δύο εκ των οποίων συνοδεύονται -καθόλου τυχαία- από αιγίνης (τα οποία, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, χρησιμοποιούνται για να δώσουν την συγκεκριμένη γεύση στο παγωτό). Παρεμπιπτόντως, ίδιο ακριβώς χρώμα έχει το παγωτό μέντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Σιγά σιγά θα μας πείτε και ότι τα παγωτά παίρνουν το χρώμα τους από τα βασικά συστατικά τους.  Για χρώματα τροφών δεν έχετε ακούσει τίποτε;


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2013)

Το πιο ρεαλιστικό χρώμα το έχει το παγωτό της φωτογραφίας 2 (αν κι έχω φάει παγωτό φιστίκι Αιγίνης πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο) αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνουμε οι περισσότεροι είναι νομίζω αυτό της τελευταίας φωτογραφίας. Τα άλλα δείχνουν ότι έτρεμε το χέρι του ζαχαροπλάστη όταν έβαζε το χρώμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2013)

Εγώ αντιθέτως θα έλεγα το πρώτο. Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες είχαν ακριβώς αυτήν την απόχρωση στο παγωτό τους (π.χ. η πρώην Δέλτα). Τώρα έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα, συνηθίζονται τα πιο σκούρα χρώματα. Π.χ., δείτε τις αποχρώσεις της ΕΒΓΑ και της ΔΕΛΤΑ (νυν Nestlé):











Ορίστε και η απόχρωση μέντας της Nestlé:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να συγκρίνετε την φιστικοπρασινίλα σε φωτογραφίες προϊόντων που έχουν τεχνητό χρωματισμό στο φυσικό τους, έχουν περάσει από φότοσοπ πριν βγουν στη δημοσιότητα και που καθένας που τις κοιτάζει εδώ μέσα τις βλέπει διαφορετικά επειδή έχει και διαφορετική (και 99% ακαλιμπράριστη) οθόνη...


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
Καλά, καλά, άσ' τα αυτά, 
άλλο σε τρώει εσένα
πως σήμερα λέμε πολλά,
μιλάμε ολοένα
για ενός πρασίνου τη χροιά,
ενώ αν ήταν ένα
από τα κόκκινα, χα χα,
τα πολυθρυλημένα,
μέχρι και τα μουστάκια σου
θα λάμπανε, στην πένα,
κι εδώ τις αναρτήσεις σου
θα έβαφες με χένα

:twit:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2013)

Κουίζ: Τίνος;



> Με την προσωπική εργασία των αθλητών και τη χορηγία του επιχειρηματία Μαρίνου Μαρινάκη ο χώρος μετατράπηκε σε γήπεδο και γραφεία του συλλόγου. Τα χρώματα της ομάδας ήταν το κόκκινο και το λευκό.



Σωστά το ξεκινήσανε,
με χρώμα φράουλα-κρέμα
μα λάθος συνεχίσανε
με φιστικί το βλέμμα.

Πηγή του αποσπάσματος (διότι είμαστε σοβαρόν φόρουμ, βεβαίως βεβαίως)


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

H πρώτη μεγάλη επιτυχία του Π.Ο.Α. ήταν η νίκη με 9-0 απέναντι στον _Πειραϊκό Σύνδεσμο_ στον τελικό του κυπέλλου των αγώνων που διοργάνωσε ο Δήμος _Τρικκαίων_ το Σεπτέμβριο του 1908.
Πηγή: ιδέστε σιαπάν'.

Ε, αφού δεν είχε ακόμα (ακόμα, νεοσύλλεκτοι; ) γάβρους στον Περαία, πήγανε για ψάρεμα στα Τρίκαλα. 

Ευχαριστώ, δεν το ήξερα. Εδώ εγώ παύω, ΟΚ; Καλά τα πειράγματα, μα είναι για άλλα νήματα, στο Playground, να μην πω άλλα φόρουμ, γήπεδα, αρένες. Θα μου πεις, τι το 'θελα και το ξεκίνησα; και θα 'χεις δίκιο, αλλά κρατιέται το δαιμόνιο; 
Έχεις όμως άλλη μία, μία μου και μία σου. :) Φερπλέι, ριπλέι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 29, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να συγκρίνετε την φιστικοπρασινίλα σε φωτογραφίες προϊόντων που έχουν τεχνητό χρωματισμό στο φυσικό τους, έχουν περάσει από φότοσοπ πριν βγουν στη δημοσιότητα και που καθένας που τις κοιτάζει εδώ μέσα τις βλέπει διαφορετικά επειδή έχει και διαφορετική (και 99% ακαλιμπράριστη) οθόνη...



Αυτό το τελευταίο ισχύει για όλο το νήμα και όλα τα χρώματα. Πάντως το γεγονός είναι ότι αυτό το παγωτό φιστίκι ονομάζεται έτσι και γιατί φτιάχνεται από φιστίκι αιγίνης αλλά και γιατί έχει το χρώμα των αιγίνης. Το πώς η κάθε εταιρεία προσπαθεί να προσομοιώσει το χρώμα δεν έχει σχέση.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεχίστε ελεύθερα να συγκρίνετε την φιστικοπρασινίλα σε φωτογραφίες προϊόντων που έχουν τεχνητό χρωματισμό στο φυσικό τους, έχουν περάσει από φότοσοπ πριν βγουν στη δημοσιότητα και που καθένας που τις κοιτάζει εδώ μέσα τις βλέπει διαφορετικά επειδή έχει και διαφορετική (και 99% ακαλιμπράριστη) οθόνη...



Γι' αυτό κι εγώ όπου γίνεται κοτσάρω και το παντόνι ως μέτρο σύγκρισης.
Για τα γαβροβαζελικά don't get me started... :wub:


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ...γιατί φτιάχνεται από φιστίκι αιγίνης αλλά και γιατί έχει το χρώμα των αιγίνης



Γλωσσικό: Όχι, δεν υπάρχει κανένας καλός λόγος να πεζογραφηθεί το αρχικό της _Αίγινας_. Με πεζό θα γράψουμε το _*αιγινίτικο φιστίκι*_.


----------



## Earion (Apr 21, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μικρή παρατήρηση: Το χακί δεν έχει να κάνει με γαλλικά. Μας ήρθε από τα εγγλέζικα έτοιμο, λέξη που οι Άγγλοι ξεσήκωσαν από τις Ινδίες.





Zazula said:


> Earion, το γράφω και πιο πάνω ότι το _χακί_ μάς ήρθε από τα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο (κι εδώ είναι το αξιοσημείωτο), δεν το είπαμε _κάκι_ όπως οι Άγγλοι, ούτε καν _χάκι_ — αλλά _χακί_, με γαλλοποιημένη την προσαρμογή του στην ελληνική γλώσσα.



Σωστή παρατήρηση, Ζάζουλα, ως προς τον τονισμό. Το επίσης ενδιαφέρον με τη λέξη είναι εκείνο το αρχικό «χ», που δεν οφείλεται ότι ούτε σε αγγλική ούτε σε γαλλική επιρροή· αυτό προκάλεσε την απορία ενός πολύ παλαιού λογίου και μια κάποια απόπειρα ερμηνείας:

Εις τους καταλόγους των γαλλικών εργοστασίων το χρώμα του υφάσματος τούτου γράφεται Κακί, και εις τους γερμανικούς Khaki. Ίσως και παρ’ ημίν χάριν ευφωνίας εδασύνθη η πρώτη συλλαβή της λέξεως.

Μπάμπης Αννίνος. _Ιστορικά σημειώματα_. Αθήνα: Εστία, 1925, σ. 277, σημ. 1.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 21, 2013)

Ως προς το γιατί τονίζεται στη λήγουσα, μια καλή εξήγηση δεν θα ήταν το ότι ακολουθεί τον συνήθη τονισμό των χρωμάτων; Μαβί, ροδακινί, πορτοκαλί, φιστικί, ανθρακί... χακί.


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2013)

Shades of grey blue


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

*The Origin of the English Names of Colors*


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2014)

*cerulean*

Cerulean, also spelled caerulean, is a color term that may be applied to certain colors with the hue ranging roughly between blue and cyan, overlapping with both. It also largely overlaps with azure and sky blue, although cerulean is dimmer.
The first recorded use of _cerulean_ as a color name in English was in 1590. The word is probably derived from the Latin word _caeruleus_, "dark blue, blue or blue-green", which in turn probably derives from _caelulum_, diminutive of _caelum_, "heaven, sky".

Το βλέπουμε εδώ. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη απόδοση εκτός από τιρκουάζ, όπως μου φαίνεται εμένα;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 2, 2014)

Σιέλ, ουρανί, σκούρο θαλασσί;


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

...
Βαθυγάλανο, ουρανί (που λέει η Μπερνί) έχει το GWord. Για τα χρώματα, εγώ μπροστά σε κυρίες ωχριώ και συνήθως δεν μιλώ.


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2014)

daeman said:


> Για τα χρώματα, εγώ μπροστά σε κυρίες ωχριώ και συνήθως δεν μιλώ.


Όσο για μένα, και ό,τι κι αν λέει η ιατρική, έχω διαγνώσει στον εαυτό μου δαλτονισμό - δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Δεν με πολυπειράζει όμως: τα μάτια της Μόνικας είναι υπεράνω χρωματικής κλίμακας.


----------



## Earion (Feb 2, 2014)

Ουρανί, όπως ειπώθηκε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2014)

Κουίζ-αστραπή: τι χρώμα είναι το *blue*; Γρήγορα!



Spoiler



Έβλεπα ντοκιμαντέρ χτες στον Σκάι. Μας δείχνουν φίδια που ξυπνάνε από χειμέρια νάρκη και με μια ειδική λήψη φαίνονται άλλο χρώμα ανάλογα με τη θερμοκρασία τους. Αυτά που έχουν καθίσει στον ήλιο αρκετή ώρα κι έχουν ζεσταθεί φαίνονται κόκκινο-πορτοκαλί, ενώ ένα που είναι κρύο ακόμη φαίνεται γαλάζιο. Στον υπότιτλο διαβάζουμε ότι το φίδι αυτό φαίνεται "μπλε".

Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει: το γεγονός ότι είναι σχεδόν ομόηχο το blue με το μπλε; Οι αμέτρητοι δάσκαλοι αγγλικών που μας είπαν σε τρυφερή ηλικία ότι blue θα πει μπλε; Τίποτε λεξικά τσέπης που άστοχα εξίσωσαν το blue με το μπλε; Η τάση μας να αναζητούμε απόλυτες αντιστοιχίες μιας λέξεις με μιαν άλλη; Το γεγονός ότι πολλές φορές (τις περισσότερες; ) το blue όντως υποδηλώνει μπλε; Κι όμως όταν ο ποιητής λέει "I see skies of blue" δεν νομίζω να βρισκόταν κανείς που να μετέφραζε "μπλε ουρανός", όλοι θα πούμε "γαλανός", ο συνειρμός του ουρανού υπερισχύει. Χωρίς τον ουρανό, όμως, τι κάνουμε; Πώς δουλεύει το μυαλό του ανθρώπου;

Μυστήρια πράγματα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ-αστραπή: τι χρώμα είναι το *blue*; Γρήγορα!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colours - Donovan & Joan Baez






*Yellow *is the colour of my true love's eyes
In the mornin' when we rise,
That's the time, that's the time,
I love her best.

*Blue *is the colour of her hair
In the mornin' when we rise,
That's the time, that's the time
I love the best.

*Green *is the colour of her sparklin' skin
In the mornin' when we rise,
That's the time, that's the time
I love the best.

Color blindness is the feeling that I get
when I see her, mm hmm,
That's the time, that's the time
I love the best.

Colours are the words I rarely use
Without thinkin', mm hmm,
Of the time, of the time
When I've been loved
By an alien

:twit:

Bonus: *Blue *is the colour 






Blue is the colour, football is the game 
We're all together, and winning is our aim 
So cheer us on through the sun and rain 
'Cause Chelsea, Chelsea is our name


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)




----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ-αστραπή: τι χρώμα είναι το *blue*; Γρήγορα!


Τι ερώτηση! Μα φυσικά, μπλε. Όπως στο γαλλικό bleu. Σαν τη γαλλική σημαία: μπλε-λευκή-κόκκινη. Σαν την ταινία του Κισλόφσκι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ-αστραπή: τι χρώμα είναι το *blue*; Γρήγορα!
> ...
> Το γεγονός ότι πολλές φορές (τις περισσότερες; ) το blue όντως υποδηλώνει μπλε; Κι όμως όταν ο ποιητής λέει "I see skies of blue" δεν νομίζω να βρισκόταν κανείς που να μετέφραζε "μπλε ουρανός", όλοι θα πούμε "γαλανός", ο συνειρμός του ουρανού υπερισχύει. ...



Για το χρώμα του ουρανού, ορίστε το κυανόμετρο:

*The Cyanometer Is a 225-Year-Old Tool for Measuring the Blueness of the Sky*




Bibliothèque de Genève, Switzerland

Hot on the heels of a post earlier this week about centuries-old guide for mixing watercolors, I stumbled onto this 18th century instrument designed to measure the blueness of the sky called a *Cyanometer*. The simple device was invented in 1789 by Swiss physicist Horace-Bénédict de Saussure and German naturalist Alexander von Humboldt who used the circular array of 53 shaded sections in experiments above the skies over Geneva, Chamonix and Mont Blanc. The Cyanometer helped lead to a successful conclusion that the blueness of the sky is a measure of transparency caused by the amount of water vapor in the atmosphere. You can learn more at the Royal Society of Chemistry.


*Blue Skies* - Tom Waits






Από το μπλε στο γαλανό
από το μπλάβο στ' άσπρο
Έβγα, μικρό μου, να σε ιδώ
ξεπρόβαλε σαν τ' άστρο

Στην Κρήτη, _γαλανό _είναι και το άσπρο, το γαλατερό.


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 3, 2014)

Κι όποιοι γλυκαθούν από τις μουσικές του Tom Waits, μπορούν να συνεχίσουν μ' αυτό εδώ:






Madlib - Shades of Blue (2003)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 7, 2014)

Via


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Και καλά, δήθεν ότι πρόκειται για διαφορετικά χρώματα...

Πώς τα λένε ελληνικά, ε; Και μάλιστα.... (drum roll) πώς τα λένε στα *αρχαία* ελληνικά; Ή δεν είχαν εφευρεθεί ακόμη τα χρώματα τότε (όπως μάθαμε κάπου σε αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πού....);


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Μήπως θυμάσαι αυτό, όπου έγραφα «Υπήρχε ανέκαθεν "σκούρο μπλε" στην Ελλάδα, έτσι δεν είναι; Δεν ένιωσε ποτέ κανείς την ανάγκη να το περιγράψει με μια κάποια λέξη; Κάτι πρέπει να υπάρχει!»; http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9098&viewfull=1#post9098


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και καλά, δήθεν ότι πρόκειται για διαφορετικά χρώματα...
> 
> Πώς τα λένε ελληνικά, ε; Και μάλιστα.... (drum roll) πώς τα λένε στα *αρχαία* ελληνικά; Ή δεν είχαν εφευρεθεί ακόμη τα χρώματα τότε (όπως μάθαμε κάπου σε αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πού....);



Πολλά απ' αυτά έχουν διαφορές -τις οποίες μόλις μέτρησα στο Photoshop- που δεν είναι αντιληπτές από το ανθρώπινο μάτι (ΔΕ<2,3). Μερικά δε είναι το ίδιο χρώμα απολύτως (cotton και powder). Ακόμα κι αυτά που φτάνουν ΔΕ≈5 χρειάζεται απολύτως ίδια κατάσταση φωτισμού για να γίνει η μεταξύ τους διάκριση (πόσο μάλλον η απόλυτη διάκρισή τους στο φάσμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2014)

Για να μην πω ότι λείπουν όλα τα μπλε που ξέρω: μπλε ρουά, μπλε ραφ, μπλε τιρκουάζ, μπλε νουάρ... ;)


----------



## danae (Sep 7, 2014)

Λείπουν και οι αγαπημένες μου παραλλαγές του πρασινομπλέ: κάτι πετρόλ, κάτι σκούρα τυρκουαζομπλέ...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2014)

Δείτε κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9106&viewfull=1#post9106


----------



## danae (Sep 7, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ματζέντα εννοώ αυτό. :)
> 
> ΥΓ Στις "χαμένες" ονομασίες των χρωμάτων ξέχασα να αναφέρω τα _άλικος_ και _πορφυρός_.



Με έξι χρόνια καθυστέρηση, αντιλήφθηκα την παρεξήγηση. Πολλή πλάκα, Ζάζουλα! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δείτε κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?980-Χρώματα&p=9106&viewfull=1#post9106


Καλά που μας έστειλες εκεί, ανακάλυψα ότι δεν λειτουργούσε ένα λινκ στο δικό μου ποστ, και το έφτιαξα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

Το *kelly green* πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά;
Το Polylexicon λέει «πράσινο κιτρινωπό».


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2014)

...
ανοιχτοπράσινο ιρλανδί 

_Kelly Green_ is an American term. The name derives from the fact that the surname _Kelly_, as well as the color green, are both popular in Ireland. 

Γιατί το _πράσινο ιρλανδί_ (Irish green) είναι το δικό μας τριφυλλί (shamrock green).


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

1000 Colours Timelapse - Short

Part objet d'art, part meditative practice, Clemens Habicht's latest study 1000 Colours is a treat for designers and colour lovers alike. Measuring approximately 50x70cm, each piece of the puzzle is a separate solid colour, and once assembled, reveals a full CMYK gamut.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2015)

*μαρσάλα*:




(είναι και το χρώμα του 2015, σύμφωνα με την Pantone)


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

ΥΓ Εκεί που μας το δείχνουν σε άλλες φωτογραφίες συνειδητοποιείς πόσο ωραία δείχνουν στην επίσημη φωτογραφία και πόσο μάπα στις κανονικές. 
ΥΓ2 Για την απορία, εγώ βλέπω μπλε και μαύρο


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 27, 2015)

Υποψιάζομαι ότι όλοι βλέπουμε μπλε και μαύρο, και η ιστορία με το λευκό/χρυσό είναι μούφα.


----------



## cougr (Feb 27, 2015)

Εγώ βλέπω χρυσό και άσπρο (και για την ακρίβεια, tan και πολύ ελαφρύ βιολετί).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω. Η εξήγηση για τα διπλανά χρώματα δεν στέκει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν διπλανά χρώματα και σκιάσεις που να επηρεάζουν το φόρεμα. Επιπροσθέτως, το φαινόμενο αυτό αφορά χρώματα που διαφέρουν σε σκίαση. Π.χ. το πορτοκαλί και το καφέ διαφέρουν ως προς την φωτεινότητα, ενώ το μπλε και το λευκό διαφέρουν ως προς το χρώμα. Όσοι λένε ότι βλέπουν άσπρο λένε ψέματα αλλιώς θα πρέπει να παραδώσουν το δίπλωμα οδήγησης -αν έχουν.:twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

cougr said:


> Εγώ βλέπω χρυσό και άσπρο (και για την ακρίβεια, tan και πολύ ελαφρύ βιολετί).



Εμμ... τι σχέση έχει το βιολετί με το άσπρο;


----------



## cougr (Feb 27, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμμ... τι σχέση έχει το βιολετί με το άσπρο;



Άσπρο με ένα σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητο ίχνος βιολετιού.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

cougr said:


> Άσπρο με ένα σχεδόν ανεπαίσθητο ίχνος βιολετιού.


Roses are red, violets are blue
I haven't watched the video
Can't say about the hue 

Roses are red (or white, pink, yellow, orange, blue, black, etc. without limitation, unless otherwise specified), 
violets can be bluish:








Roses are red, violets are blue - Bobby Vinton






Roses are red, that much is true
but violets are purple, not a bloody blue


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Παραξενεύομαι με τον cougr, αλλά κι εσύ βρε Έλλη, τί γκρινιάρης που είσαι! Υποτιθεται ότι όποιος βλέπει άσπρο, βλέπει γαλαζοάσπρο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Υποψιάζομαι ότι όλοι βλέπουμε μπλε και μαύρο, και η ιστορία με το λευκό/χρυσό είναι μούφα.



Τώρα που είδα το βίντεο, δεν ξέρω αν είναι μούφα, αλλά κι εγώ χρυσό και λευκό βλέπω, όπως ο cougr αλλά χωρίς την ακρίβεια.
Παραξενευτείτε. Γι' αυτό έγινε όλη η ιστορία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Συγγνώμη, δηλαδή, για να καταλάβω... το λευκό φόντο των γραμμάτων, στ' αριστερά του φορέματος σαν τι το βλέπετε; Βλέπετε σαν ίδιο χρώμα το φόρεμα και το φόντο; Ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, το φόρεμα σάς φαίνεται να είναι πιο λευκό από το απαλό γαλάζιο που πλαισιώνει το nickname και το άβατάρ σας;


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Ή, ακόμα καλύτερα, το φόρεμα σάς φαίνεται να είναι πιο λευκό από το απαλό γαλάζιο που πλαισιώνει το nickname και το άβατάρ σας;



Εμένα το ίδιο μού φαίνεται σαν αυτό που λες, ένα υπόλευκο μια στάλα γαλαζωπό, λεωγωτώρα, αλλά ας μην μπλέξουμε με την ακριβή περιγραφή αποχρώσεων με λέξεις. Θα μας βγει πανάκριβη. 

Besides, if you could see right through my eyes, it'd feel weird for both, wouldn't it? 
You write the horror story and I'll write the sf one, OK? Sorry, I'm a bit trekky tonight.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Μήπως έχει κάτι το μόνιτόρ σου; :)
Εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω τι είδους συνέχεια βλέπεις ανάμεσα στο απόλυτα λευκό φόντο και στο μπλε φόρεμα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2015)

Πριν από λίγο το έδειξαν σε ένα πρόγραμμα στην τηλεόραση κι έβλεπα κίτρινο. 
ΑΛΛΑ επειδή εκέινη τη στιγμή δεν είχα κανεναν άλλο μαζί μου να συγκρίνουμε, δεν ξερω αν έδειξαν την αρχική φωτογραφία ή καμία φτιαγμένη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2015)

Επιτέλους, κάποιος εκφράζει το λαϊκό αίσθημα.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 28, 2015)

Και η οριστική εξήγηση:


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Και η οριστική εξήγηση:
> ...



If they think my eyesight is dimming, they have another think coming: I see pink and fuchsia. Rooftops:





Mordilloed.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 28, 2015)

Η πιο λογική εξήγηση είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι που βλέπουν άσπρο και χρυσό απλώς έχουν θέσει αρκετά υψηλά την φωτεινότητα, το gamma correction ή και τα δυο. Από ένα όριο και πάνω, όντως μοιάζει να παραπλανείται ο εγκέφαλος ότι είναι λευκό κάτω από σκιά και όχι μπλε κάτω από φως.


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2015)

Και μία χρήση του φορέματος που που δεν την περίμενα, από τη Ν. Αφρική:


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2015)

Κλέβω ένα ωραίο λινκ για τον μοντερνισμό του μπλε (ένα εικοσάλεπτο είναι η εκπομπή).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τέλος, εργασία για το σπίτι.  Μεταφράστε στα ελληνικά τις ακόλουθες ονομασίες χρωμάτων (επιλέξτε τα πιο ανοιχτά από αυτά, ώστε να εμφανιστεί η αντίστοιχη ονομασία):
> White- Whitesmoke- Seashell- Oldlace- Ivory- Lavenderblush- Ghostwhite- Mintcream- Snow- Aliceblue- Azure- Honeydew- Lavender- Gainsboro- Beige- Mistyrose- Antiquewhite- Cornsilk- Lemonchiffon- Lightyellow- Linen- Papayawhip- Bisque- Wheat- Moccasin- Navajowhite- Peachpuff-
> 
> Palegoldenrod- Khaki- Rosybrown- Burlywood- Tan- Sandybrown- Peru-
> ...



Και από άλλο φόρουμ: Παλέτα χρωμάτων με τις ονομασίες του στην αντίστοιχη απόχρωση.

Aliceblue
Antiquewhite
Aqua
Aquamarine
Azure
Beige
Bisque
Black
Blanchedalmond
Blue
Blueviolet
Brown
Burlywood
Cadetblue
Chartreuse
Chocolate
Coral
Cornflowerblue
Cornsilk
Crimson
Cyan
Darkblue
Darkcyan
Darkgoldenrod
Darkgray
Darkgreen
Darkkhaki
Darkmagenta
Darkolivegreen
Darkorange
Darkorchid
Darkred
Darksalmon
Darkseagreen
Darkslateblue
Darkslategray
Darkturquoise
Darkviolet
Deeppink
Deepskyblue
Dimgray
Dodgerblue
Firebrick
Floralwhite
Forestgreen
Fuchsia
Gainsboro
Ghostwhite
Gold
Goldenrod
Gray
Green
Greenyellow
Honeydew
Hotpink
Indianred
Indigo
Ivory
Khaki
Lavender
Lavenderblush
Lawngreen
Lemonchiffon
Lightblue
Lightcoral
Lightcyan
Lightgoldenrodyellow
Lightgray
Lightpink
Lightsalmon
Lightseagreen
Lightskyblue
Lightslategray
Lightsteelblue
Lightyellow
Lime
Limegreen
Linen
Magenta
Maroon
Mediumaquamarine
Mediumblue
Mediumorchid
Mediumpurple
Mediumseagreen
Mediumslateblue
Mediumspringgreen
Mediumturquoise
Mediumvioletred
Midnightblue
Mintcream
Mistyrose
Moccasin
Navajowhite
Navy
Oldlace
Olive
Olivedrab
Orange
Orangered
Orchid
Palegoldenrod
Palegreen
Paleturquoise
Palevioletred
Papayawhip
Peachpuff
Peru
Pink
Plum
Powderblue
Purple
Red
Rosybrown
Royalblue
Saddlebrown
Salmon
Sandybrown
Seagreen
Seashell
Sienna
Silver
Skyblue
Slateblue
Slategray
Snow
Springgreen
Steelblue
Tan
Teal
Thistle
Tomato
Turquoise
Violet
Wheat
White
Whitesmoke
Yellow
Yellowgreen


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2016)

*The world’s first thesaurus of colour shades: What kind of yellow is an egg yolk?* (_Independent_)

[...] Colour in fiction is something every creative writing student has wrestled with in the hope of finding new and evocative ways to describe stuff. Curiously, though, it wasn't something that the first writers of epics worried overly much about… mainly because they didn't seem to have many colours to go at.

Unlike prime minister William Gladstone. When he was merely MP for the University of Oxford constituency, he began to write a book about Homer – and in his researches noticed an intriguing lack of colour descriptions, especially for blue. Pondering on the “wine-dark” epithet so frequently attached to the sea in The Odyssey, Gladstone was puzzled that the description made no allusion to blue or green – as might be expected – and decided to count the mentions of colours in the Greek epic. (Obviously, business around the constituency wasn't too taxing.) What he discovered was that, while black and white were mentioned a fair few times, red only got 15 or so name-checks and blue none at all. Gladstone's work intrigued the German philosopher Lazarus Geiger who decided to apply it to other forms of ancient literature – the Indian Vedas, the Aryan Avesta, the Icelandic sagas – and found that blue in particular was absent, leading him to determine that humanity's notion and observation of colour had evolved considerably over the millennia. [...]


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2016)

Δεν ειχαν μπλε οι αρχαίοι λαοί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 20, 2016)

Έχουμε νομίζω ξανασυζητήσει για το πώς η αντίληψη του τι είναι μπλε και τι πράσινο έχει αλλάξει και πώς ακόμη και σήμερα σε κάποιες κουλτούρες το ένα είναι απλώς απόχρωση του άλλου.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2016)

https://www.academia.edu/27832206/Perceiving_Colors


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2016)

Ευχ! Φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο της Sassi.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2016)

Μην παινευτώ πως το διάβασα κιόλας, προς το παρόν απλώς έπεσε στα χέρια μάτια μου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Aug 25, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν ειχαν μπλε οι αρχαίοι λαοί.



Ούτε τα μωρά, φαίνεται. (Εικοσάλεπτο πόντκαστ, πολύ ενδιαφέρον και ψυχαγωγικό, αν και μέχρι τα μισά καλύπτει παρόμοιο έδαφος με το άρθρο τής Ιντιπέντεντ. Το ξανάκουσα τώρα... και έμαθα από τα σχόλια ότι το εν λόγω μωρό αποδείχτηκε παιδί-θαύμα.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2018)

Υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρ απόδοση για το cyan, ένα από τα λεγόμενα αφαιρετικά χρώματα (subtractive colours), της χρωματικής παλέτας CMYK; Το βρίσκω θαλασσί, το βρίσκω και κυανό, το βρίσκω και γαλάζιο. Ποιο είναι το καθιερωμένο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υπάρχει κάποια στάνταρ απόδοση για το cyan, ένα από τα λεγόμενα αφαιρετικά χρώματα (subtractive colours), της χρωματικής παλέτας CMYK; Το βρίσκω θαλασσί, το βρίσκω και κυανό, το βρίσκω και γαλάζιο. Ποιο είναι το καθιερωμένο;


Εξαρτάται κι απ' το ρέτζιστερ. Εμείς πάντως στη δουλειά «σιάν» το λέμε. :laugh:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2018)

Εγώ μόνο αυτό το Σιαν ξέρω. 
Το ρέτζιστερ είναι παιδικό-εφηβικό βιβλίο γνώσεων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2018)

Θα τους είναι οικείο το κυανό; Ξερωγώ, το θαλασσί μού φαίνεται καταλληλότερο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2020)

Τη συζήτηση για το *eggshell* τη μετέφερα εδώ: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?18858-eggshell


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2020)

Μικρό και πρακτικό (λόγω κεφαλαίων: τα σε -ί και -ά οξύτονα):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2020)

Εξαιρείται το φούξια...


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 23, 2020)

Πιο εύκολο να πεις ποια _δεν _είναι οξύτονα: πράσινο, κόκκινο, κίτρινο, μαύρο


----------



## antongoun (Jun 9, 2021)

Υπάρχει ελληνική απόδοση γι' αυτό το χρώμα;

Vantablack


----------



## crystal (Jun 9, 2021)

Επειδή αυτό δεν είναι οποιοδήποτε χρώμα, αλλά η αφορμή για μια από τις πιο απολαυστικές καλλιτεχνικές βεντέτες των τελευταίων χρόνων, θα σου συνιστούσα να το αφήσεις ως έχει. Είναι ευρέως γνωστό και αναγνωρίσιμο.


----------



## antongoun (Jun 9, 2021)

crystal said:


> Είναι ευρέως γνωστό και αναγνωρίσιμο


Είναι σε παιδικό βιβλίο. Απλώς μια πληροφορία για ένα μνημείο της Κορέας που είναι βαμμένο με αυτό το χρώμα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2021)

Μην ξεχνάμε το βασικό ότι πρόκειται για όνομα πατενταρισμένο, εφόσον πρόκειται άλλωστε για πρόσφατη ευρεσιτεχνία. Δηλαδή δεν είναι όπως το μπλε ρουά ή το βερμιγιόν. Επιπλέον δεν είναι βαφή αλλά επίχρισμα, υλικό επικάλυψης. Ισως είναι καλύτερα επομένως να πεις ότι στην Κορέα υπάρχει ένα μνημείο καλυμμένο με το πιο μαύρο υλικό που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή στον κόσμο, το Βανταμπλάκ (αν και δεν είναι πλέον το πιο μαύρο).


----------



## antongoun (Jun 10, 2021)

Τελικά το άφησα στα αγγλικά - αλλά αυτή την εξήγηση τη δίνει στο κείμενο. Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2021)

Σε κείμενο που απευθύνεται σε παιδιά θα προτιμούσα ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες σε όλες τις ξένες μάρκες.


----------

